# 2015 Winter Weather Thread #3



## DDD

Well... If anything materializes out of this system it will be ice.   Not sure we want to root for that. 

Robert West who runs WxSouth.com is one of the best mets in the south east. He thinks that ATL is still in play especially the CAD areas.  Another MET friend of mine said this one reminds him of 2005. Air was extremely dry and cold. Models never got a handle just how cold and you all know how that ended up. 

Let's see what happens but at this point it's radar watching and weather station watching. Will be interesting to see what temps are doing around 2pm tomorrow in CAD areas.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Thanks DDD!!! You guys have a safe trip home!


----------



## panfried0419

WXBRidge has NEGA looking like a popsicle!


----------



## blood on the ground

I'm rooting for ice!!!!


----------



## jcountry

blood on the ground said:


> I'm rooting for ice!!!!



Come on up to Philly.   We have been getting that at least 3 times a month a winter. 

Snow is not bad.   Ice gets old pretty fast.  (Even in the frozen tundra where they claim to be used to winter weather, nothing really prepares folks for ice.   It is always bad news.)


----------



## toyota4x4h

Channel 3 in Chattanooga just posted on fb the models are showing warmer temps. They just called off even the ice here now.


----------



## Priest

on Twisterdata the 00Z is just starting to populate....looking through it the moisture is there, it shows the rain, and does have me (hiram) in that edge of freezing....but still in the safe zone.  What I am wondering is looking through the temp maps as it moves east, I am not seeing it showing ANY CAD effect that I remember seeing in the past.  I'm used to seeing the spike of cold to the south that just isnt there.  Am I missing something that is making it not dam and shove...or is the model missing the real possibility of it pushing down further.
I understand I am unlikely to see any Wx here based on what I've seen....but I cant help but wonder how wrong the models might be.

I am now seeing at 00Z +18 precipitation and right at the edge of freezing IMBY....close call?


----------



## Trigabby

Is it too early to start discussing the potential Thu/Fri system?


----------



## dsceviour

Well guys we gave it a good try but came up just short. Hopefully we can get something to develop over the next 3 weeks as that looks like our best chance at any winter weather before spring temperatures kick in...


----------



## malak05

Yeah being teased again for Thursday with another strong storm


----------



## RinggoldGa

How's the low tracking coming across Texas? Anyone know how to "follow" it?


----------



## panfried0419

All the "bust" guys that show up are the same one's last year when I couldn't get out of the drive even in 4wd.


----------



## snarlinbear

This weather acolyte simply looked at the National radar loop and calculating the trajectory looks like it splits around ATL almost completely.  Short of radar, field reports tell the rest of the real story.


----------



## snarlinbear

I think Smokey's beagles may have been the fat "ladies" singing while they were doing their snow dance.  So much for dancing dogs.  I hope they prove me wrong but I'm pretty sure that I smell ......... snakes.


----------



## malak05

I'll  just leave the GFS run for Thursday thru Saturday morning. The Canadian show similar results but note this system coming from NW so by nature cutting limited and just north will have a nice snow pack which won't hurt.


----------



## carver

Nothing in my part of Fannin county yet,32 degrees @ 5:30 am.


----------



## nickel back

ole man winter has been light and easy on us this year.....

and then you look at New England, them folks up there have been beat  down by ole man winter.


----------



## DDD

Temps are way too warm in my opinion. Probably a cold rain for most.


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> Temps are way too warm in my opinion. Probably a cold rain for most.



better than ice....


----------



## GA DAWG

Was 32 here. Now 31. Needs to be going up instead of down.


----------



## Paint Brush

Well it's time to watch and see. Here in the holler its 31 but we still have stars shining in the east and north. There is a definite feel of moisture in the air. When it gets daylight I will see what the critters are doing.


----------



## GA native

Alright. You watch the radar, I'll watch Joanne Feldman.

All this hype last summer about a cold snowy winter... Lot of sad little kids at the bus stop this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground

GA native said:


> Alright. You watch the radar, I'll watch Joanne Feldman.
> 
> All this hype last summer about a cold snowy winter... Lot of sad little kids at the bus stop this morning.



We got jinxed by all the folks that ran out and purchased sleds


----------



## Paymaster

34* on my porch and very gray skies. The way it looks outside, reminds me of 93 when no one expected what we got here.


----------



## shakey gizzard

I'm still all in!


----------



## tr21

had the strangest thing here about midnight the stars were out and no clouds but we had light sleet, never seen that before. had me scratchin my head. I could hear it hitting the leaves and my jacket so took out a light and sure enough tiny ice pellets and a few snowflakes.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Winter storm warning here, and I have to head out to take my son to the airport two counties over in about an hour.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Well I came in to work in dalton..so if any of you watch the radars/temps closely let us know if the ice is coming in. Give me a 10 min headstart and I can make it home lol.


----------



## Jeff C.

NCHillbilly said:


> Winter storm warning here, and I have to head out to take my son to the airport two counties over in about an hour.



Looks like you are going to get hammered with ice.....Yall be careful up there NCH.


----------



## smokey30725

My beagles and I gave it our all. That stupid fat lady must have snuck out of the closet while we were dancing.


----------



## Mountainbuck

toyota4x4h said:


> Well I came in to work in dalton..so if any of you watch the radars/temps closely let us know if the ice is coming in. Give me a 10 min headstart and I can make it home lol.



I watched channel 3 loop before I left and showed us in nothing but GREEN the whole time. 1.2 in. Of rain is what he said for chatsworth!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like you are going to get hammered with ice.....Yall be careful up there NCH.



Yeah, the forecast now is for a few inches of snow with ice coming on top of it.


----------



## Steven Farr

I just saw a bird on my front porch and my dog is barking. Something is coming for sure.  It almost sounds like he is saying "snow" when he barks. Critters know things


----------



## Duff

Steven Farr said:


> I just saw a bird on my front porch and my dog is barking. Something is coming for sure.  It almost sounds like he is saying "snow" when he barks. Critters know things



I put no stock in that rabid dog, but if'n you see a bird on your porch, you better take cover.


----------



## malak05

Steven Farr said:


> I just saw a bird on my front porch and my dog is barking. Something is coming for sure.  It almost sounds like he is saying "snow" when he barks. Critters know things



They might be getting ready for this Thursday thru Sunday system?


----------



## DDD

Thursday / Friday looks like a doozy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

DDD said:


> Thursday / Friday looks like a doozy.



Where have I heard that before?    

Winter must be female this year as it sure has been a tease.


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD, are u serious?


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> Thursday / Friday looks like a doozy.



I hope so, because this first round turned out to be a dookie.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Paymaster said:


> 34* on my porch and very gray skies. The way it looks outside, reminds me of 93 when no one expected what we got here.



I could go for another '93


----------



## Jeff C.

DDD said:


> Thursday / Friday looks like a doozy.



What would the roads be like on Saturday heading to Memphis through B'ham? I have to drive there on Saturday.

When you have time, of course.


----------



## smokey30725

CamoDawg85 said:


> I could go for another '93



You and me both!


----------



## Jeff C.

smokey30725 said:


> You and me both!



No thanks, no power for 7 days.....with total electric and no fireplace.


----------



## Matthew6

DDD said:


> Thursday / Friday looks like a doozy.


----------



## smokey30725

Jeff C. said:


> No thanks, no power for 7 days.....with total electric and no fireplace.



I used to be in the exact same boat. That's why I bit the bullet and got a gas fireplace and grill and a 20kw Generac propane generator. Between tornado season and winter weather, it's definitely been worth the investment. I can run a good 4-6 days off backup power.


----------



## jbird1

DDD said:


> Thursday / Friday looks like a doozy.



The snowpack keeps getting laid down further and further South.  It's almost like the storms have been building the highway to bring something to N. Georgia.  I won't be surprised due to the fact it's been a late Winter for most of the Eastern U.S.


----------



## panfried0419

This reminds me of the calm before the storm from the 93 blizzard. WXsouth has the I-85 corridor as a bullseye.


----------



## Jeff C.

smokey30725 said:


> I used to be in the exact same boat. That's why I bit the bullet and got a gas fireplace and grill and a 20kw Generac propane generator. Between tornado season and winter weather, it's definitely been worth the investment. I can run a good 4-6 days off backup power.



Yep...told the wife last night, "I have to get a generator". I'm still total electric, but added gas logs to this house when I built it. I've got plenty of alternative heating and cooking eqpt., just no generator.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Just read Spann's morning report and he's mentioning a significant ice storm in the works for Friday. He mentioned to that it's tough to forecast that event 5 days out.


----------



## smokey30725

Jeff C. said:


> Yep...told the wife last night, "I have to get a generator". I'm still total electric, but added gas logs to this house when I built it. I've got plenty of alternative heating and cooking eqpt., just no generator.



I used Lowe's and their recommended installer. They had it completed two weeks after I ordered it. I do nothing now. It turns on as soon as power goes out and tests itself once a week. I signed up for a maintenance program with the installers so they handle the annual maintenance. I couldn't be happier. I used to run a gas generator for my house and this is so much more convenient. Peace of mind for my son as well, who has 3 large freshwater aquariums that have to keep going or else we lose a lot of $ in fish.


----------



## malak05

A model from the GFS run for Precip type starts out a snow and then transitions thru 12 hours to freezing rain for most of Central and North Georgia.


----------



## PappyHoel

That dont look good


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

After the smoke clears from this storm, it'd be interesting to hear DDD's thoughts on this late week storm. Will this storm leave us scratching our heads again and move hundreds of miles north leaving us empty handed?


----------



## CamoDawg85

malak05 said:


> A model from the GFS run for Precip type starts out a snow and then transitions thru 12 hours to freezing rain for most of Central and North Georgia.



In the words of Bitter: "Brang et"


----------



## dsceviour

Is this just some random model that's teasing us or is it something that's developing?


----------



## JosephSparks

You just never know.  Today reminds me of a few years back (3 or 4 years maybe), where the storm crapped out, then it started to rain late in the afternoon, which turned to all snow and left an inch or two.  It has been a head scratcher so far this year.


----------



## Toddcosper

dsceviour said:


> Is this just some random model that's teasing us or is it something that's developing?



It's been showing up for a few days.... I'm always hopeful! But the models have teased us all winter and at the 11th hour took all the fun away! 

But I refuse to be a pessimist. Winter is not over!


----------



## nickel back

dsceviour said:


> Is this just some random model that's teasing us or is it something that's developing?



5 days out it will change many times but hey,its something to talk about


----------



## malak05

dsceviour said:


> Is this just some random model that's teasing us or is it something that's developing?


 Well it's the GFS American model which has had this storm for several days and we are within 5 days window. Although take this past storm to show that doesn't mean much. The other models have this system as well in varying degrees such as Euro but a touch north but plenty of time for that to come down.

1. This system is coming from the NW via a Trough which will mean you won't see a cutting event like this past system.

2. The current models are not taking into effect any ground level snow from this system and the affect it will have on cooling the Atmosphere so models may trend colder?

3. If you want snow/wintry stuff you hope it currently holds it current dig or moves further west plunging colder air... if it goes east and flattens then less chance of white stuff

I'm a novice but that's what I've gathered over the years about that setup??? I will await DDD for a much better understanding of that system Thursday


----------



## Steven Farr

Duff said:


> I put no stock in that rabid dog, but if'n you see a bird on your porch, you better take cover.



You will learn to heed the warning of my hound good sir!  Three birds now....we are doomed. Hold me


----------



## GA native

A dozen birds under my porch roof.

Wintry mix falling from the sky in N Cobb.

Snowpocalypse is upon us! Repent! Repent! The end is nigh!


----------



## 91xjgawes

Staying cold in thomson. Still 34 in my truck..


----------



## Jeff C.

GA native said:


> A dozen birds under my porch roof.
> 
> Wintry mix falling from the sky in N Cobb.
> 
> Snowpocalypse is upon us! Repent! Repent! The end is nigh!



I was wondering when and where our 1st ground report would derive.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

I'm hoping for sleet as opposed to freezing rain. Everyone stay safe.


----------



## doenightmare

The radar is showing mostly ice.


----------



## PappyHoel

its sleeting in Dawsonville, i have report from a friend that its snowing in Milton


----------



## malak05

doenightmare said:


> The radar is showing mostly ice.
> 
> View attachment 825335



Where did you get this definitely doesn't seem to be frozen at the moment?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

From what I see the ice is going to affect north of the I85 corridor. If you live in that section of GA be prepared.


----------



## PappyHoel

Migmack said:


> From what I see the ice is going to affect north of the I85 corridor. If you live in that section of GA be prepared.



Just in time for rush hour since most offices didnt close today.


----------



## Toddcosper

I'm in Atlanta at work, but my family is reporting a wintry mix in Banks County (Maysville).


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Cold rain.  Nothing to see here folks.  Move along.


----------



## doenightmare

malak05 said:


> Where did you get this definitely doesn't seem to be frozen at the moment?


 

Weather Underground regional radar.


----------



## doenightmare

We just had some light sleet in Roswell. Temp went down from 36* to 34*.


----------



## Palmetto

still nothing here in upstate SC. still cold though and clouding up.

They shut the schools at 10:15 this morning. Thought that was pretty unnecessary.


----------



## lbzdually

Raining here right now in Murray.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Temp just dropped 2 degrees Augusta


----------



## GA DAWG

Mix from time to time in Forsyth co.


----------



## Paint Brush

Well here in sautee its sleet with rain in the mix. The temp is now showing 35.


----------



## smokey30725

Cold rain here in Dalton.


----------



## jbird1

Light mix here in N Forsyth...rain, freezing rain, few pellets


----------



## MaxG

All rain in Lawrenceville proper. Also hearing of sleet with freezing rain in Jefferson.


----------



## Jeff C.

Temps are rising here in the Hampton area....went from 36 earlier to 41 now with the 1st signs of spitting rain. .


----------



## elfiii

Light rain in Suwanee has stopped. I'm thinking late this afternoon could get interesting if the temp starts dropping.


----------



## Paint Brush

I checked the weather station at grassey gap in suches its 26 up there. Hope the moisture drops the temp down slope from there.


----------



## grizzlyblake

I just left Cherokee county airport near ball ground and the truck had ice on it from being parked. Driving back down 575 I could see ice on other vehicles but nothing on the trees or ground. Temp read 33f.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Is it possible this rain can turn to ice quickly or freeze on the roads before I leave work at 5? lol


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Temp is back up degrees steady at 39 if it goes above 40 I don't think the Cold air damming will take place


----------



## tr21

32 and sleet mixed with rain here on the west side of suches


----------



## PappyHoel

dropped from 36 to 32.5 here.


----------



## Backlasher82

Sleet, freezing rain and 29 in South Rabun county. Deck and driveway are already starting to ice over, seeing some big fat snowflakes mixed in now.


----------



## panfried0419

Rain with snow mixing in Pendergrass


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Bitterly cold rain in Duluth.


----------



## parisinthe20s

Rain only here in Woodstock, this winter has been disappointing. Even if we get just one snowstorm, is that too much to ask? Always next year I suppose.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Glenn Burns was tooting his horn on Facebook this morning for the weather aligning with his forecast. The response from this lady was pretty funny.


----------



## dsceviour

I really doubt temperatures are gonna rise into the 40s, 36 right now in Lawrenceville with heavy rain/sleet, I'm calling for ice by tonight!


----------



## tr21

just dropped to 30 here and the pine needles are starting to hang down


----------



## GA DAWG

Pine needles and hand rails in forsyth co. Freezing over.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Dustin Pate said:


> Glenn Burns was tooting his horn on Facebook this morning for the weather aligning with his forecast. The response from this lady was pretty funny.



Ha ha ha that's awsome


----------



## todd03blown

Dustin Pate said:


> Glenn Burns was tooting his horn on Facebook this morning for the weather aligning with his forecast. The response from this lady was pretty funny.



That is awesome!!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Duluth just dropped 3 degrees in the last hour. Sitting at 34 now. Won't be long before we change over if this pattern holds.


----------



## panfried0419

My lone pine tree in the Pendergrass area


----------



## Milkman

37* and all liquid precip in Oconee County


----------



## PappyHoel

Temp dropped to 31 now in Dawsonville.  I see ice cycles on the pwr lines out front.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Just saw temps went from 38 at 11am to 32 here in dalton just now.


----------



## PappyHoel

toyota4x4h said:


> Just saw temps went from 38 at 11am to 32 here in dalton just now.



And continuing to drop.  Is it suppose to get warmer?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Putting down a mixture of snow and sleet here right now. My son is sitting in the Atlanta airport waiting on a 2:00 flight out to Norfolk, hope he gets out of there before they start cancelling flights.


----------



## GA DAWG

I aint no weather man but something aint going like they said. Was supposed to be above freezing here all day.


----------



## carver

Spitting snow and sleet now, Fannin county Dial area


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

The vehicles and wooden deck are glazed over in a thin sheet about 1/16" thick.  Temp is 31 here.  But precip has stopped for now.


----------



## malak05

Snowing up in Jefferson, Ga


----------



## lbzdually

toyota4x4h said:


> Just saw temps went from 38 at 11am to 32 here in dalton just now.



Yep.  i'm betting the roads will be a sheet of ice soon.


----------



## toyota4x4h

lbzdually said:


> Yep.  i'm betting the roads will be a sheet of ice soon.



Im leaving at 3 just in case. Dont want to be around for another repeat of last year lol.


----------



## tr21

carver said:


> Spitting snow and sleet now, Fannin county Dial area



howdy neighbor. just the other side of skeenah gap rd. from you.


----------



## NC Snowman

*Rain, rain*

All rain here in Western North Carolina. 34 deg.
BUST, BUST, BUST!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

NC Snowman said:


> All rain here in Western North Carolina. 34 deg.
> BUST, BUST, BUST!!!!



Not on the Maggie side of the mountain.


----------



## Paymaster

I saw one lone snow flake in Carrollton at lunch. Does that count for anything?


----------



## panfried0419

Now the lowers limbs on the hardwoods are glaze and icicles on the grills and bumpers. Anyone else in the Pendergrass/Jefferson area thinking we are screwed with an ice storm?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

NCHillbilly said:


> Not on the Maggie side of the mountain.



Is the salty dog still open?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Migmack said:


> Is the salty dog still open?



Yep. took EagleEye444 up there a while back.


----------



## PappyHoel

Temp dropped to 31


----------



## StriperrHunterr

panfried0419 said:


> Now the lowers limbs on the hardwoods are glaze and icicles on the grills and bumpers. Anyone else in the Pendergrass/Jefferson area thinking we are screwed with an ice storm?



I'm afraid that's what it'll look like when I get back to Buford tonight.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

I got hammered there a time or two.. I see ATL got a black Ice warning for early Tues morn.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

46 here in the MON, WACO.


----------



## GA native

Jeff C. said:


> I was wondering when and where our 1st ground report would derive.



never mind... Just cold and ugly.

I'm about ready to start griping about the heat.


----------



## Resica

9 degrees here. Low of -3. No snow yet, it's on the Mason Dixon line.


----------



## mtr3333

Global warming is a cold hard fact.


----------



## snarlinbear

My amateur calculations show a local wet bulb temp of 32.55 degrees.  When the precip starts again will we get .55 drop due to convective cooling?  Can any engineer or expert weigh in on the question.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Maybe next year


----------



## calibob1

DIL visiting family in Sandy Springs, it will be around 70 when she gets home.


----------



## JosephSparks

I am in Norcross and the projected high today is nowhere near what the temp. has been all day and what it is now.  Anyone else seeing this across the state?  Does this have any significance for later this evening?


----------



## Sargent

Per WeatherUnderground, Alpharetta (30005) sits at 32.2 degrees.


----------



## hold em hook

I'm in Barrow right at the Jackson County line it's currently raining. My truck says 32 degrees and the 2 small trees in my yard are iced over.  It hasn't gotten close to the temps that weather channel and others have shown.


----------



## Mountainbuck

BOY we missed out on a good snow storm gah! Hard cold rain in chatsworth. Hopefully Friday has a few better ingredients???


----------



## PappyHoel

31 and raining outside... What the heck


----------



## snarlinbear

I hope that people have made it home by now.  Temp in Roswell 32.5 and dropping like a rock in moderate rain.  I envision a flash freeze situation in fairly short order.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

snarlinbear said:


> I hope that people have made it home by now.  Temp in Roswell 32.5 and dropping like a rock in moderate rain.  I envision a flash freeze situation in fairly short order.



Shhh, don't jinx us. That can wait until 9PM or so.


----------



## Resica

NCHillbilly, what they calling for out your way?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Heavy sleet here in the mountains now.  Just adding to the glaze.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Resica said:


> NCHillbilly, what they calling for out your way?



2"-6" of snow, sleet, and maybe ice on top. Up to around a foot in the higher elevations.


----------



## jbird1

32 degree rain with some freezing I guess in N Forsyth...landscaping and exposed surfaces have a thin layer of ice


----------



## smokey30725

Good snow falling in the counties right above me. I feel so betrayed.


----------



## PappyHoel

jbird1 said:


> 32 degree rain with some freezing I guess in N Forsyth...landscaping and exposed surfaces have a thin layer of ice



I'm right above u in Dawson. It's 30 degrees we have freezing rain. Trees are starting to coat, pwr lines have ice and my deck has a thin layer of ice.


----------



## PappyHoel

smokey30725 said:


> Good snow falling in the counties right above me. I feel so betrayed.



It's because you let them dawgs sleep.


----------



## Resica

26 and pouring rain in Sevier County Tn. from what I've heard.


----------



## Priest

There is a bit of sleet mixing into the rain in Kennesaw. Paint lines on the road are getting ice on them.


----------



## Resica

NCHillbilly said:


> 2"-6" of snow, sleet, and maybe ice on top. Up to around a foot in the higher elevations.



Thanks, enjoy.


----------



## jbird1

PappyHoel said:


> I'm right above u in Dawson. It's 30 degrees we have freezing rain. Trees are starting to coat, pwr lines have ice and my deck has a thin layer of ice.



Yeah, I can throw a rock and hit Dawson County from here.  I keep waiting for the warm front coming from SW but haven't seen it.


----------



## panfried0419

29.6 in Pendergrass


----------



## shakey gizzard

Getting slick!


----------



## toyota4x4h

Temps are coming back up here in dalton area. Im still at work too lol. Its done nothing but rain all day. Tell me how all this dont freeze later tonight?


----------



## DDD

Ice surprise 2015 May be underway.


----------



## TJay

Starting to see ice on the trees in Canton/Holly Springs.


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> Ice surprise 2015 May be underway.



Not for me


----------



## DDD

I am back in the big metropolis of Dacula. It is 30° on my truck and raining. There are trees and powerlines already with a thin coat of ice on them in areas that drop below 32 quickly this afternoon. We still have a lot of rain to go so this could get very interesting.


----------



## DouglasB.

Crazy how it works out for y'all. High temp today for Peachtree City was supposed to be 45. It's 47 right now.


----------



## Resica

toyota4x4h said:


> Temps are coming back up here in dalton area. Im still at work too lol. Its done nothing but rain all day. Tell me how all this dont freeze later tonight?



Probably depends on how warm the asphalt has been the last few days.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Turning white here and I haven't seen a snowflake.  Some of the hardest, fastest sleeting I can recall.  Temp is 30 with no end in sight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

DDD said:


> I am back in the big metropolis of Dacula. It is 30° on my truck and raining. There are trees and powerlines already with a thin coat of ice on them in areas that drop below 32 quickly this afternoon. We still have a lot of rain to go so this could get very interesting.



Welcome home!


----------



## GA DAWG

This aint gonna end well here. Been below freezing since 12. Powerlines and trees covered.


----------



## JosephSparks

DDD said:


> I am back in the big metropolis of Dacula. It is 30° on my truck and raining. There are trees and powerlines already with a thin coat of ice on them in areas that drop below 32 quickly this afternoon. We still have a lot of rain to go so this could get very interesting.



I was thinking the same thing.  The temp today got nowhere near the expected high.  I have been in and out of the office all day and it has been slowly decreasing in temp as the day progressed.  What do you make of this DDD?  Does the rain change over at a certain point, or are we looking at freezing rain situation as the rest of that green blob from the west comes through?


----------



## PappyHoel

jbird1 said:


> Yeah, I can throw a rock and hit Dawson County from here.  I keep waiting for the warm front coming from SW but haven't seen it.



We are neighbors then.  I'm 2 miles into Dawson cty.  I'm watching it rain and freeze on things right now.


----------



## MaxG

DDD, is there any way of knowing what the temperature is going to do from here on through the night? Continue to fall? Jump back up? Or just no way of knowing until it happens?

Thank you, by the way, for all you do.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Resica said:


> Probably depends on how warm the asphalt has been the last few days.



Yesterdays high was around 32-33 and windy. I dont think ive seen above 36-38 since sat evening here lol.


----------



## panfried0419

It is getting bad between MofGA and Jefferson


----------



## VA Rebel

Starting to get right gamey here in Virginia! 8-12 inches of the fluffy stuff comin our way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Wow, 67 members and 70 guest !!! 


When TripD tawks, peeplez listen !!!


----------



## jf950y

Bone chilling cold outside! Glad I did not work today     I am using my meat thermometer  I don't think its right says 29*in barrow. Does anyone recommend what kind of thermometer to get? Glad your home DDD hope you and your family had a great time


----------



## Resica

toyota4x4h said:


> Yesterdays high was around 32-33 and windy. I dont think ive seen above 36-38 since sat evening here lol.



Sunny? You'd be surprised have much the sun warms roads up.


----------



## elfiii

NOAA for PDK airport:



> Tonight Rain before 5am, then a slight chance of rain and sleet. *Low around 27.* West wind 5 to 10 mph becoming northwest 10 to 15 mph after midnight. Winds could gust as high as 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. *Little or no sleet accumulation expected.*


----------



## Casey81

shakey gizzard said:


> Getting slick!



Is that the intersection between 400 and 9?


----------



## DDD

You can see it on the roadsigns.


----------



## RinggoldGa

DDD said:


> You can see it on the roadsigns.



If you are that close stop in at Striplings and get me some sausage!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Weird weather. It went from 30 and pouring snow to 34 and pouring rain and sleet, melted the snow off the ground. Prolly be snowing again before long.


----------



## Paint Brush

DDD said:


> I am back in the big metropolis of Dacula. It is 30° on my truck and raining. There are trees and powerlines already with a thin coat of ice on them in areas that drop below 32 quickly this afternoon. We still have a lot of rain to go so this could get very interesting.



Welcome home  I tried to post a pic and it won't upload. It's 29 here and pouring the sleet every thing is covered and too slick to walk on driveway. It covered it in About 30 min. If it keeps this up Gona get Harry tonight


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Weird weather. It went from 30 and pouring snow to 34 and pouring rain and sleet, melted the snow off the ground. Prolly be snowing again before long.



Man, you get just as much or more snow than my buddy that lives in Ohio!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

And it's still raining.


----------



## GA DAWG

My steps are froze smooth over. Ice is building and building..Looks like the birds yesterday morning nailed it.


----------



## Fletch_W

Ice beginning to form on trash cans in East Athens.


----------



## Wade Chandler

Pouring down sleet here in Dahlonega after a nice period of heavy freezing rain.  Gonna be a skating rink real soon.  Temp showing just over 28 degrees.


----------



## Resica

NCHillbilly said:


> Weird weather. It went from 30 and pouring snow to 34 and pouring rain and sleet, melted the snow off the ground. Prolly be snowing again before long.



What's your average annual snowfall in your neck of the woods?  60 inches?


----------



## Dustin Pate

It's a blamy 56 in Heard County. Almost want to break my shorts out.


----------



## Resica

Dustin Pate said:


> It's a blamy 56 in Heard County. Almost want to break my shorts out.



That stinks. Winter is for cold and snow, not those temps.


----------



## elfiii

Resica said:


> That stinks. Winter is for cold and snow, not those temps.



Your Jedi mind tricks will not work on me young Skywalker.


----------



## jbird1

Starting to get concerned here on the Forsyth-Dawson line as the ice is piling up.  We need that low to head this way ASAP with the warmer air or stuff is about to start breaking/snapping.


----------



## stuart smith

Its a no go in Butts County.I am ready to hear about the possible doozy late week...I know one thing at a time.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Why is this not happening in N ga. It's 44.3 degrees on my front porch.


----------



## Greene728

Ice, ice baby! Rollin, in my 5.0 with my rag top down so my hair can blow! (Sorry, I just hit me.)

47 and steady light to moderate rain in NW Coweta. It's actually went up a couple degree's the last couple hours.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Icy in Canton.


----------



## Fletch_W

32.8 in Athens, high was 37 around noon. 

The forecast that temps would steadily rise through the day and night are flat wrong. Temp is nosediving. 


DDD and The Mexican were right. 

Mountains damming air, in addition to the precip cooling the surface temps are going to be exactly what happens. 

FYI, mountains damming cold air is why Athens is colder than the mountains right now. Physics.


----------



## smokey30725

Mountainbuck said:


> Why is this not happening in N ga. It's 44.3 degrees on my front porch.



No kidding


----------



## georgiadawgs44

39.2 and light rain here in Stockbridge.


----------



## GA DAWG

jbird1 said:


> Starting to get concerned here on the Forsyth-Dawson line as the ice is piling up.  We need that low to head this way ASAP with the warmer air or stuff is about to start breaking/snapping.


I just went and brought generator to house. Its getting bad. I mean its iced over !!! The news crews should come here and film. They aint showed nothin on the tv.


----------



## stuart smith

48 degrees and rain in Butts County.I suspect this warm air will head north for awhile,then cold air will blow back in after 2am.


----------



## Crickett

32* in Winder


----------



## tr21

just went out and got some firewood. sleeting hard and started hearing limbs falling. gdot just drove by plowing and spreading.


----------



## jbird1

GA DAWG said:


> I just went and brought generator to house. Its getting bad. I mean its iced over !!! The news crews should come here and film. They aint showed nothin on the tv.



I hear ya...My magnolia's are hollerin' uncle.  I'm at 31 degrees so down a degree in the last hour.  At some point it's got to come up...just need it sooner than later.


----------



## shakey gizzard

GA DAWG said:


> I just went and brought generator to house. Its getting bad. I mean its iced over !!! The news crews should come here and film. They aint showed nothin on the tv.



We seem to be in the "dam" of cold air! Posta warm up!


----------



## JonathanG2013

GA DAWG What city are you in with all the ice?


----------



## Backlasher82

This is all sleet on a nice slick base of ice. I pray the power stays on because the roads are skating rinks.


----------



## Resica

elfiii said:


> Your Jedi mind tricks will not work on me young Skywalker.


Yes Sensei.


Fletch_W said:


> 32.8 in Athens, high was 37 around noon.
> 
> The forecast that temps would steadily rise through the day and night are flat wrong. Temp is nosediving.
> 
> 
> DDD and The Mexican were right.
> 
> Mountains damming air, in addition to the precip cooling the surface temps are going to be exactly what happens.
> 
> FYI, mountains damming cold air is why Athens is colder than the mountains right now. Physics.


She'll warm, you'll be ok.!


----------



## shakey gizzard

Backlasher82 said:


> This is all sleet on a nice slick base of ice. I pray the power stays on because the roads are skating rinks.



Looks like Rabun is getting the worst of it!


----------



## Resica

Backlasher82 said:


> This is all sleet on a nice slick base of ice. I pray the power stays on because the roads are skating rinks.


You'll be fine.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Freezing rain on the trees here in Buford. It's doubled just since I've been home and there's a decent breeze periodically. I really hope the power stays on. The roads were clear, if wet, on my way home.


----------



## TBean95

Tried to chase some snow to Ellijay yesterday and stayed overnight with some family.  Left today at 31 degrees and ice over everything, except the roads, on Hwy 53.  They had already lost power once and I did not want to be stuck unless it was in some pretty fluffy white stuff.  So we came back to Dallas, GA.  Here it is hovering between 33-34 and raining.  Projected temp at 6pm is supposed to be 45.  Some how I do not think we will be getting there today.  Hoping it doesn't turn to ice here.


----------



## BlackEagle

Just rain here on the West Side of Athens at Honda. Went out and looked but there is no ice...yet.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

I'd like to be high up in rabun county off war woman rd.


----------



## stuart smith

Migmack said:


> I'd like to be high up in rabun county off war woman rd.



x2!


----------



## Fletch_W

WINTER WEATHER ADVISORU ISSUED 8 MINUTES AGO

http://www.wunderground.com/US/GA/036.html#WIN


... Winter Weather Advisory in effect until noon EST Tuesday... 

The National Weather Service in Peachtree City has issued a
Winter Weather Advisory for rain and freezing rain which is in
effect until noon EST Tuesday.

* Accumulations... ice accumulations around .10 possible. 

* Locations... portions of north Georgia.

* Hazard types... a mix of freezing rain... rain and sleet.

* Timing... rain and freezing rain this evening becoming mostly
  rain later tonight. Precipitation possibly mixing with light
  snow before ending Tuesday morning.

* Impacts... icing on roads... trees and power lines is likely. Due
  to the ice accumulations... some smaller tree limbs could come
  down. Black ice will likely form Tuesday morning... resulting in
  continued travel difficulties through midday Tuesday.

* Temperatures... in the lower to mid 30s this evening and warming
  into the upper 30s tonight. Temperatures will drop into the
  upper 20s to lower 30s by early Tuesday morning.


Precautionary/preparedness actions... 

A Winter Weather Advisory means that periods of freezing rain
and sleet will cause travel difficulties. Be prepared for
slippery roads...  and use caution while driving.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Winter Storm Warning just extended further south!


----------



## GA DAWG

JonathanG2013 said:


> GA DAWG What city are you in with all the ice?


Im in Historic Matt.  . Just about 10 mile north of cumming just a few miles from Dawson co.I just looked at thermometer on porch. It says 28 but its one of them old round ones.


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Your Jedi mind tricks will not work on me young Skywalker.



and hes one of them dangerous yankee jedi to boot


----------



## jbird1

Oh great...they just threw Forsyth Cty in with the Mtn. advisory...Winter Storm Warning....and moved the advisory South.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Well Paul barys doesn't seem to worried about Friday dang it!!!


----------



## grizzlyblake

Lots of ice on the trees, signs, etc. on the way home from Canton to Ball Ground. Unfortunately the power lines are all covered up with ice too.


----------



## NCHillbilly

We have a temperature inversion going on here now-it's the opposite of how it usually is. Here at about 3,000', the temp has been slowly rising all afternoon. It's 35 now and pouring rain. The next county over and about 1500' lower in Asheville, it's 22* and snow/sleet/freezing rain.


----------



## Steven Farr

Turning white here in the 30523.  Birds feeding heavy. I think that they think something is coming. Also heard a crow after lunch. Instead of "caw" it sounded like "snow".  Will reports back when I know more.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Migmack said:


> I'd like to be high up in rabun county off war woman rd.





You'd like to be gettin "high" most anywherezzz....


----------



## Backlasher82

Resica said:


> You'll be fine.



I appreciate your confidence in my abilities. 

I drained the carb on my generator a little while ago and made sure it runs OK but I'm on a community well and it doesn't have a generator. 

Biggest problem is that these roads are too steep for GA to get up and snow plows don't work on ice. Add in the fact that some sections of roads are shielded from the sun so it takes a couple of days of temps in the high 50s for them to thaw and I could easily be unable to get out or have water for a week of two, we'll see.


----------



## NCHillbilly

My son called and said he just got back home in Norfolk. He said there was almost 2" of snow there on the VA coast already.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Accu weather is calling for a wintry mix in there csrahttp://www.accuweather.com/en/us/evans-ga/30809/minute-weather-forecast/2168842


----------



## hold em hook

31 now at my home in Barrow 1/2 mile from Jackson.  Ice still building on trees.  Power just flickered 2 times it's way to early for that!


----------



## Water Swat

I've had a bird flying back and forth between 2 pear trees. Wonder if that means it's going to get worse?


----------



## shakey gizzard

Water Swat said:


> I've had a bird flying back and forth between 2 pear trees. Wonder if that means it's going to get worse?



I predict you have a bumper crop of pears!


----------



## JosephSparks

I'm in Barrow County right now near the Walton County border. Pine trees are already Boeing and sheet of ice all over all of the trees


----------



## BlackEagle

Now we have some ice on the westside of Athens.


----------



## ryork

Sleet mixing in with the rain now here in Bremen. I think we're too far west for the CAD to get us to freezing before the precip ends. It has dropped 4-5 degrees since mid-afternoon though.


----------



## cripple

JosephSparks said:


> I'm in Barrow County right now near the Walton County border. Pine trees are already Boeing and sheet of ice all over all of the trees



Same here just off of 53 at the Barrow/Oconee line.


----------



## Fletch_W

ice on screen in winterville


----------



## JosephSparks

Power lines also in Walton Co with a lot of ice on them


----------



## klfutrelle

From Winterville.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Doesn't saline solution wash away in rain?


----------



## GA DAWG

They say its gonna warm up here above freezing. They said it would be 37 today to. I hope it does warm up though.


----------



## Fletch_W

shakey gizzard said:


> Doesn't saline solution wash away in rain?


----------



## jbird1

...lights are flickering...might be about to go radio silent


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

The cold air damming is taken affect.. Getting closer to I20.


----------



## malak05

CAD once again  beating the WAA


----------



## Fletch_W

malak05 said:


> CAD once again  beating the WAA



I've been following these threads for a few years now, but I'm afraid I don't recall what that means.


----------



## snarlinbear

Can  anyone please explain to me why the time display on the posts are still off after over a year.  My computer is synched to my cell phone which is appears to me to be accurate?


----------



## orrb

It is 38 degrees in South Paulding County.   Cold rain here.. 

Come one cold front. Move South faster..   

DDD anything changed?  Glad you made it back home safely..  Welcome home.


----------



## shakey gizzard

snarlinbear said:


> Can  anyone please explain to me why the time display on the posts are still off after over a year.  My computer is synched to my cell phone which is appears to me to be accurate?



You don't want to go there!


----------



## snarlinbear

Why can't the mods fix this problem or am I a complete idiot.  BTW WWA means winter weather advisory.


----------



## GA DAWG

Temp still 28 on porch.  I out another thermometer out there to check that one with. Ice still piling up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

snarlinbear said:


> Can  anyone please explain to me why the time display on the posts are still off after over a year.  My computer is synched to my cell phone which is appears to me to be accurate?



You need to PM hdm03. He is working on it. 
Weather update. Trees are completely white with ICE not snow.


----------



## Resica

Matthew6 said:


> and hes one of them dangerous yankee jedi to boot


----------



## Resica

snarlinbear said:


> Can  anyone please explain to me why the time display on the posts are still off after over a year.  My computer is synched to my cell phone which is appears to me to be accurate?


It's a theme that has repeated itself for years.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Migmack said:


> I'd like to be high up in rabun county off war woman rd.



Me too my man!!


----------



## snarlinbear

shakey gizzard said:


> You don't want to go there!



SG: Please explain to me like I'm a child.  And I am aware that I responded to WWA than to WAA.


----------



## panfried0419

Lost 2 leyland cypresses


----------



## 1john4:4

Well appears this little ice event has crippled JEMC. Close to 3,000 here in northeast Jackson and banks count without power!


----------



## shakey gizzard

GA DAWG said:


> Temp still 28 on porch.  I out another thermometer out there to check that one with. Ice still piling up.



If it doesn't warm up before this next band of heavier stuff, somethins gunna break!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Me too my man!!



Trout will be rising in the mourning


----------



## shakey gizzard

snarlinbear said:


> SG: Please explain to me like I'm a child.  And I am aware that I responded to WWA than to WAA.



Its unexplainable! The" clock "that is!


----------



## Milkman

central walton just west of Monroe.  all liquid precip and on trees, fence, etc.  No Ice


----------



## deerslayer357

Icicles hanging on the fences, road signs, and power lines here in Oglethorpe county.....


----------



## deerslayer357

Hope it warms up or either gets much colder to make snow- we don't want ice!


----------



## snarlinbear

Resica said:


> It's a theme that has repeated itself for years.



I am a rondy fan but I never really knew I lived in a time warp!


----------



## PappyHoel

Fired the scanner up for Dawson cty ems.  Reports of trees down on or near 400. Our pwr is flickery here not sure how long I will be online.  We have supplies staged.


----------



## Resica

Fletch_W said:


> I've been following these threads for a few years now, but I'm afraid I don't recall what that means.



Cold air damming and warm air aloft.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

That cold air damming is slightly edging towards I20. Some weather reports say temps will drop and some say temps will rise. Seems like Washington GA is the line.


----------



## glue bunny

Monticello is a bust...nothing but rain.  Sigh


----------



## shakey gizzard

Winds picking up and pines starting to pop in Forsyth county!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

glue bunny said:


> Monticello is a bust...nothing but rain.  Sigh



Hold your phone its coming your way.


----------



## srb

Power is gone now.....Pitch dark @Lake Lanier


----------



## Casey81

Sitting in the dark in lawrenceville. Ice is getting thick on everything but the road so far.


----------



## Paymaster

Still 46* and raining heavy in Ephesus.


----------



## Resica

11 here. Nothing.


----------



## Wayne D Davis

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Me too my man!!



Just left outta Clayton yesterday (Valentines Vac.) w/ the little lady. Spent Thurs- Sunday just chillin...looks like we got outta there just in time


----------



## PappyHoel

Scanner just lit up transformer on fire off houser mill road


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Cold air trough is pushing down.. How far will it go?


----------



## PappyHoel

Numerous reports on scanner with trees down blocking the roads around Dawsonville.  Pwr outages reported.


----------



## Kendallbearden

Rain in paulding county


----------



## GA DAWG

Power is a flickering here. I cant sleep without a fan. Dang.


----------



## DDD

Casey81 said:


> Sitting in the dark in lawrenceville. Ice is getting thick on everything but the road so far.



Dude. That stinks. 

Mom and dad have power just down the road from you. Maybe it will come back.


----------



## PappyHoel

GA DAWG said:


> Power is a flickering here. I cant sleep without a fan. Dang.



Flickering here too. Scanner is going crazy with downed trees.  I bet we are in the dark tonight.


----------



## GA DAWG

PappyHoel said:


> Flickering here too. Scanner is going crazy with downed trees.  I bet we are in the dark tonight.


Trees down all over. I think we at ground zero


----------



## Resica

GA DAWG said:


> Trees down all over. I think we at ground zero


Where do you live?


----------



## DDD

Just went outside and the trees are loaded with ice!  Wow.


----------



## PappyHoel

Resica said:


> Where do you live?



We are in North Forsyth cty south dawson cty line.


----------



## Resica

PappyHoel said:


> We are in North Forsyth cty south dawson cty line.



Thanks.


----------



## shakey gizzard

GA DAWG said:


> Trees down all over. I think we at ground zero



They are drop'n over here too! With every gust of wind! Power is going out at some point!


----------



## todd03blown

Power flickering in Hickory Flat.  Power out in parts of Canton as well. Eastern part.

Looks like the fun is just about to start.


----------



## deerslayer357

Well we have probably 0.1" of ice on trees, fences, etc here in Oglethorpe.  Steady raining as I type.  I am betting we don't have power by morning


----------



## GA DAWG

Rds are being shut down all around from fallen trees.


----------



## tree cutter 08

Ground white here with sleet. Raining now. Trees with some ice but not to bad.


----------



## shakey gizzard

GA DAWG said:


> Rds are being shut down all around from fallen trees.



They are dropping like flies! Light'n and wind coming your way!


----------



## Stonewall 2

Lost power here in south Jackson Co. For about 2 hrs its on now but don't see it lasting 30 degrees and steady rain everything is coated in ice.


----------



## alligood729

DDD said:


> Dude. That stinks.
> 
> Mom and dad have power just down the road from you. Maybe it will come back.



DDD, what does the "damming effect" tend to do to the temps? I've been following, but can't catch all the posts.....I saw migmack where migmack said I-20 seemed to be the line.....what's that really mean? I'm in Social Circle, bout 4 miles from I-20.....thanks for all your updates!


----------



## deerslayer357

Lights just started flickering here


----------



## shakey gizzard

Tree crews need to take a nap!


----------



## PappyHoel

Heard a loud boom in the trees behind the house.  Branches are popping.


----------



## tr21

GA DAWG said:


> Power is a flickering here. I cant sleep without a fan. Dang.



I thought I was the only one who slept with a fan on yeararound


----------



## Resica

tr21 said:


> I thought I was the only one who slept with a fan on yeararound



I do too. That and a scanner.


----------



## panfried0419

Trees are snapping and lost a pine tree on my fence in Pendergrass


----------



## GA DAWG

This was on the driveway well before dark. We've gotten lots more now.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Uhhhh it now 34 here in stockbridge


----------



## Stonewall 2

Power is gone! I hate ice


----------



## shakey gizzard

Sounds like gunshots and the smell of pine is in the air!


----------



## malak05

Power flickering in Buford


----------



## srb

Still out here@Lake Lanier 2 hrs here!!!
Snap crackle pop.......Things in the middle of the night....


----------



## NCHillbilly

Still 34 and rain here. Strange, it usually snows here when it doesn't anywhere else, and I'm in a little pocket of rain surrounded by snow and ice.


----------



## keithsto

Milkman said:


> central walton just west of Monroe.  all liquid precip and on trees, fence, etc.  No Ice



We must be neighbors...


----------



## shakey gizzard

NCHillbilly said:


> Still 34 and rain here. Strange, it usually snows here when it doesn't anywhere else, and I'm in a little pocket of rain surrounded by snow and ice.



Just the opposite here! Looks like the warmer air is finally breaking through the dam. cant believe I still have power!


----------



## JonathanG2013

Limbs and trees down in Canton. Power flicker 3 times but did not go out. It is going to be nasty going to work tomorrow.


----------



## stuart smith

41 degrees and rain.I was out of power 4 days last year when the ice storm came into Butts County.We hooked up the generator on the 3rd night to save the fish and venison.We lost around 10 pines and one massive water oak limb.It was kinda nice just hangin by the fire and living primitive.Good luck to the folks in the ice.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Cold rain here in Luella on the Henry/Spalding county line. I feel betrayed with this dismal winter. One good wintry event isn't too much to ask, is it?


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Still raining here and sitting tight at 42°. Any word on the system coming late week?


----------



## Stonewall 2

Power back on hope it stays this time


----------



## nickel back

Well,how is the ice....rain here and it's nice...


----------



## shakey gizzard

Power out!


----------



## mewabbithunter

Powers out in Gillsville (Banks County)


----------



## Brenda61979

33 here in cumming ga exit 13 and ice everywhere. Roads R still wet and not icy yet though.


----------



## Milkman

JonathanG2013 said:


> It is going to be nasty going to work tomorrow.



So why go in ???


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Temp has climbed to 34 here and rain has joined the sleet.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Might not if it is to bad.


----------



## GA DAWG

Just went outside. Sounds like a war behind house in woods. Trees falling. Limbs falling. I hate to see what it's done in daylight.  Thundering and lightening also.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

^^^those might be transformers


----------



## mbl223

Powers out in johns creek.  Mom just called. Rain and no ice in sandy springs.


----------



## grizzlyblake

Yep flashes of blue and loud crashes all around. The air smells like a pine logging site.

32 and steady rain freezing as it hits.


----------



## BrotherBadger

Milkman said:


> So why go in ???



Some jobs you can't really call in.


----------



## jf950y

Weather channel app shows snow in elberton and Calhoun falls? Rain Mixing with snow in Athens? Anyone have any ground truth?


----------



## panfried0419

Pendergass area sounds like a war zone. Trees falling like flies. No power. Blue flashes in the sky. Driveway just now starting to glaze over. This stinks!


----------



## creekbender

I'm in dewy rose about 10 miles from Elberton and rain is the only thing happening here .




jf950y said:


> Weather channel app shows snow in elberton and Calhoun falls? Rain Mixing with snow in Athens? Anyone have any ground truth?


----------



## DDD

Local state of emergency declared in Cherokee County!


----------



## DDD

jf950y said:


> Weather channel app shows snow in elberton and Calhoun falls? Rain Mixing with snow in Athens? Anyone have any ground truth?



No snow. All ice. Layers above us are 40+ degrees.


----------



## jf950y

creekbender said:


> I'm in dewy rose about 10 miles from Elberton and rain is the only thing happening here .



Thank you! I hope it stays above freezing for you..  Limbs falling all over the place down here!


----------



## GA DAWG

This sucks. Im blaming Smokey for all that dancing he did.


----------



## MaxG

My fiancé is reporting that her power has been out in Jefferson since just after 7.


----------



## creekbender

As of right now it's sitting on 32.9 degrees at my house. Starting to sleet again now .





jf950y said:


> Thank you! I hope it stays above freezing for you..  Limbs falling all over the place down here!


----------



## rjcruiser

Just rain in Covington. Holding right above 30*


----------



## GA DAWG

When's the warm up coming. Trees and limbs still falling all around. We want have any left.


----------



## malak05

Well no power now in Buford


----------



## stuart smith

39 and pretty windy in Butts County.


----------



## Casey81

DDD said:


> Dude. That stinks.
> 
> Mom and dad have power just down the road from you. Maybe it will come back.



We are back on for now. Now if I could only get the wife on the phone I will be happy. Kids got the flu and they played it safe and stayed in cumming with the inlaws.


----------



## jf950y

DDD said:


> No snow. All ice. Layers above us are 40+ degrees.



Thanks DDD for all you do. If I get called to work tonight I can leave and know that my family will be warm if the power goes out. Thanks for always informing us of the possibilities      Good ole weather channel


----------



## smokey30725

GA DAWG said:


> This sucks. Im blaming Smokey for all that dancing he did.



Don't blame me. Blame all the anti snow dancers. They made the ice come.


----------



## DDD

Casey81 said:


> We are back on for now. Now if I could only get the wife on the phone I will be happy. Kids got the flu and they played it safe and stayed in cumming with the inlaws.



Mom and Dad are completely out.  They have seen 2 transformers go.  Both blue.  

Its bumping off and on here.


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD said:


> Thursday / Friday looks like a doozy.



How's this looking ?!?!?


----------



## DDD

Mountainbuck said:


> How's this looking ?!?!?



Last time I looked Friday was a real shot but I have not looked lately.  No time.


----------



## Nitram4891

Any real impacts left for Atlanta DDD other than black ice in the morning when we go below freezing?  Do you think the cold air chasing the moisture will give us anything?


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Transformer just blew up the street. Trees cracking everywhere.  Hate to see what it looks like in the morning.


----------



## panfried0419

Jackson County sucks!!! Sounds like a warzone outside!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

CamoDawg85 said:


> I could go for another '93



.........


----------



## Casey81

DDD said:


> Mom and Dad are completely out.  They have seen 2 transformers go.  Both blue.
> 
> Its bumping off and on here.



I have been hearing transformers blow all night. Hopefully Jackson EMC gets them back on soon.


----------



## DDD

Nitram4891 said:


> Any real impacts left for Atlanta DDD other than black ice in the morning when we go below freezing?  Do you think the cold air chasing the moisture will give us anything?



Nope, nothing else other than what you see.

The damage is done and is being done.

The temp will come above freezing giving the trees some relief but the roads will be bad when those 20's roll in about 6-7AM.

Temp here in the big metropolis of Dacula is 31.5  The longer that temp stays below freezing closer to 7AM the less time it will have to "melt".  That make sense?


----------



## DDD

I can tell yall that Jackson County, Hall County, NE Gwinnett and Barrow are getting popped.  Many reports of trees snapping... power out...


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Ya'll giving me flash backs to 1 year ago in our area. Did not like that stuff at all!! Prayers sent to ya'll North GA...try to  stay warm


----------



## Nitram4891

Thanks DDD.  Good luck to everyone dealing with ice tonight, hopefully everyone stays safe!


----------



## Ricky

a good 1/8th inch of ice on the trees here in Loganville


----------



## Wycliff

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Ya'll giving me flash backs to 1 year ago in our area. Did not like that stuff at all!! Prayers sent to ya'll North GA...try to  stay warm



Same here that was not a fun week


----------



## panfried0419

It is my 5 month old's first camping experience in Jackson County. Me, my wife, and I are in the den with a HOT fire!


----------



## rolltidega

Everyone be safe out there!  Just a cold rain here in Hiram GA.

How are things looking for the Helen GA area for Thurs and Fri?  Just wondering as the wife and I were looking to head up to a cabin in that area but don't want to get stuck in any potential snow/ice storm.

Thanks DDD and everyone else here.  The winter thread is where I turn these days for good information.


----------



## Stonewall 2

Power just came back on for the third time tonight hopefully it will stay on this time.


----------



## Fletch_W

6 hours ago, it was supposed to be 45 degrees right now. 


It's 32.7


What does that mean?


----------



## DDD

Jackson County added to winter storm warning.


----------



## Fletch_W

Athens also.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Hardwoods starting to fall. Dozens of transformers toast, so power will be out for ..... Who knows!


----------



## panfried0419

GAZ025-027-036-171200-
/O.UPG.KFFC.WW.Y.0003.000000T0000Z-150217T1700Z/
/O.EXA.KFFC.WS.W.0001.000000T0000Z-150217T1700Z/
JACKSON-MADISON-CLARKE-
INCLUDING THE CITY OF...ATHENS
1047 PM EST MON FEB 16 2015

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL NOON EST TUESDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN PEACHTREE CITY HAS ISSUED A
WINTER STORM WARNING FOR FREEZING RAIN...RAIN AND SLEET...WHICH
IS IN EFFECT UNTIL NOON EST TUESDAY. THE WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY
IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

* ACCUMULATIONS...ICE ACCUMULATIONS AROUND .10 TO .25 INCHES WITH
TRACE AMOUNTS OF SLEET.Censored

* LOCATIONS...PORTIONS OF NORTHEAST GEORGIA... GENERALLY NORTH AND
EAST OF A LINE FROM JEFFERSON TO ATHENS TO LEXINGTON.

* HAZARD TYPES...A MIX OF FREEZING RAIN...RAIN AND SLEET.

* TIMING...FREEZING RAIN MIXED WITH RAIN AND SLEET WILL CONTINUE
TONIGHT. PRECIPITATION POSSIBLY MIXING WITH LIGHT SNOW BEFORE
ENDING TUESDAY MORNING.

* IMPACTS...ICING ON ROADS...TREES AND POWER LINES IS LIKELY. DUE
TO THE ICE ACCUMULATIONS...SOME TREES AND POWER LINES COULD COME
DOWN CAUSING POWER OUTAGES. BLACK ICE WILL LIKELY FORM TUESDAY
MORNING...RESULTING IN CONTINUED TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES THROUGH
MIDDAY TUESDAY.

* TEMPERATURES...IN THE LOW 30S TONIGHT. TEMPERATURES WILL BE IN
THE UPPER 20S TO LOWER 30S BY EARLY TUESDAY MORNING.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW AND ICE


----------



## panfried0419

GAZ025-027-036-171200-
/O.UPG.KFFC.WW.Y.0003.000000T0000Z-150217T1700Z/
/O.EXA.KFFC.WS.W.0001.000000T0000Z-150217T1700Z/
JACKSON-MADISON-CLARKE-
INCLUDING THE CITY OF...ATHENS
1047 PM EST MON FEB 16 2015

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL NOON EST TUESDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN PEACHTREE CITY HAS ISSUED A
WINTER STORM WARNING FOR FREEZING RAIN...RAIN AND SLEET...WHICH
IS IN EFFECT UNTIL NOON EST TUESDAY. THE WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY
IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

* ACCUMULATIONS...ICE ACCUMULATIONS AROUND .10 TO .25 INCHES WITH
TRACE AMOUNTS OF SLEET.Censored

* LOCATIONS...PORTIONS OF NORTHEAST GEORGIA... GENERALLY NORTH AND
EAST OF A LINE FROM JEFFERSON TO ATHENS TO LEXINGTON.

* HAZARD TYPES...A MIX OF FREEZING RAIN...RAIN AND SLEET.

* TIMING...FREEZING RAIN MIXED WITH RAIN AND SLEET WILL CONTINUE
TONIGHT. PRECIPITATION POSSIBLY MIXING WITH LIGHT SNOW BEFORE
ENDING TUESDAY MORNING.

* IMPACTS...ICING ON ROADS...TREES AND POWER LINES IS LIKELY. DUE
TO THE ICE ACCUMULATIONS...SOME TREES AND POWER LINES COULD COME
DOWN CAUSING POWER OUTAGES. BLACK ICE WILL LIKELY FORM TUESDAY
MORNING...RESULTING IN CONTINUED TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES THROUGH
MIDDAY TUESDAY.

* TEMPERATURES...IN THE LOW 30S TONIGHT. TEMPERATURES WILL BE IN
THE UPPER 20S TO LOWER 30S BY EARLY TUESDAY MORNING.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW AND ICE


----------



## DDD

Gwinnett Schools are closed.

I would not be surprised to see Gwinnett added to the winter storm warning area.  We have 1/4" of ice which is warning criteria.


----------



## Crickett

DDD said:


> I can tell yall that Jackson County, Hall County, NE Gwinnett and Barrow are getting popped.  Many reports of trees snapping... power out...



Trees are poppin & crackin all around but so far we still have power here in this part of winder.


----------



## Crickett

Just heard a transformer blow.


----------



## klfutrelle

ACCPD: Athens-Clarke County is experiencing multiple power outages, trees down, and electrical lines down in our county www.nixle.us/8LFDA


----------



## jf950y

Well got called to work.. Any road reports leaving bethlehem headed to elberton area??


----------



## klfutrelle

ACCPD: Winter Storm Warning issued for Athens-Clarke County. Stay of roads throughout the night & morning hours unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## jf950y

klfutrelle said:


> ACCPD: Winter Storm Warning issued for Athens-Clarke County. Stay of roads throughout the night & morning hours unless absolutely necessary.



Thanks.


----------



## cripple

jf950y said:


> Well got called to work.. Any road reports leaving bethlehem headed to elberton area??



My son is out in his Rubi (we're close to you) and he says said it pretty bad closer to Statham and power is totally out N or the tracks. Athens is also experiencing multiple outages as is Hull.

Be safe


----------



## DDD

jf950y said:


> Well got called to work.. Any road reports leaving bethlehem headed to elberton area??



Don't believe the roads will be an issue until the morning.  Of course bridges are a whole different story.


----------



## klfutrelle

Power out in Athens/Winterville. Roads are fine besides limbs/trees.


----------



## Fletch_W

jf950y said:


> Well got called to work.. Any road reports leaving bethlehem headed to elberton area??




It's horrible. 

Wreck your vehicle, sue your boss, retire.


----------



## cripple

Just got word of a family in Dahlonega with no heat, no power and no transportation. Anyone in that area that might can help?


----------



## 1john4:4

Dustin Pate said:


> Glenn Burns was tooting his horn on Facebook this morning for the weather aligning with his forecast. The response from this lady was pretty funny.





Wonder if he thinks his forecast is still moving along nicely?


----------



## Fletch_W

klfutrelle said:


> Power out in Athens/Winterville. Roads are fine besides limbs/trees.



I live halfway between Athens and Winterville. I bet we live pretty close to each other. I have power though... as of now. When the high winds move through later tonight, I might be out though. 


Unrelated, but I saw a post you made last year, or was it year before last, where you were burglarized and they took your dog food. We had a whole bag of dogfood stolen from us a couple months ago, right off the porch.

All the pit bull owners in the area have to feed those dogs well if they are going to be in fighting condition!


----------



## Ricky

I can hear limbs breaking all over the neighborhood.I'm guessing it's the pines.


----------



## hold em hook

Power has been out in Barrow for us since 930.  Went on the porch for a couple minutes and heard a lot of trees falling.   Also heard some explosions which I guess we're transformers.  Gonna be ugly tomorrow!   Hope the power comes on at some point tonight.


----------



## BlackEagle

Fletch_W said:


> I live halfway between Athens and Winterville. I bet we live pretty close to each other. I have power though... as of now. When the high winds move through later tonight, I might be out though.
> 
> 
> Unrelated, but I saw a post you made last year, or was it year before last, where you were burglarized and they took your dog food. We had a whole bag of dogfood stolen from us a couple months ago, right off the porch.
> 
> All the pit bull owners in the area have to feed those dogs well if they are going to be in fighting condition!




I live just outside of downtown Athens in Normaltown and we still have power. Parents live in Crawford and they have power as well.


----------



## BlackEagle

hold em hook said:


> Power has been out in Barrow for us since 930.  Went on the porch for a couple minutes and heard a lot of trees falling.   Also heard some explosions which I guess we're transformers.  Gonna be ugly tomorrow!   Hope the power comes on at some point tonight.



We got a fireplace and plenty of beers! Come on over!  Surprisingly all these huge oaks in the front yard are holding their own.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Cumming is still getting pumbled! Wids supposed to double. Pics tomorrow should be unreal,


----------



## blood on the ground

Might be a slippery ride home from Cartersville in the morning!


----------



## hayseed_theology

My in-laws in Clarkesville said they still had power when I checked with them a little while ago.

It's windy and 65 down here.


----------



## 3ringer

Looking forward to the next storm.  It looks like the next storm will have some really cold air already in place.  Waiting to hear from the pros.


----------



## deerslayer357

We have close to 1/4" ice on all the trees around.  Smells like pine sap in the air and I have multiple trees down on my fence here at the house in Oglethorpe


----------



## Jeff C.

Everyone that wanted wintery weather complaining now that they have NO power and tree limbs coming down. I realize most wanted just a snow event, but in the south you have to watch what you wish for, as far as wintery weather. Even a wet heavy snow can cause significant problems with pines. 

With that being said, I hope all is well and recover quickly from this mess you are experiencing.


----------



## Mike 65

CamoDawg85 said:


> Cold rain here in Luella on the Henry/Spalding county line. I feel betrayed with this dismal winter. One good wintry event isn't too much to ask, is it?



Yep nothing here but rain. Better than ice. 
I'm also on the Henry/Spalding line in Luella. 
We must be neighbors.


----------



## parisinthe20s

Woodstock had only rain. I don't see ice anywhere.winter this year was a bust


----------



## CamoDawg85

Mike 65 said:


> Yep nothing here but rain. Better than ice.
> I'm also on the Henry/Spalding line in Luella.
> We must be neighbors.



Mike 65 - Nice. I'm off of Luella Road on the east side of 155. You?


----------



## GA DAWG

Looks like temp didnt go up.  Mt power stayed off all night.Im headed to work. Trees down all around. If yall wanna see somwthing pretty. You should come see all the ice. Rds are not bad so far.


----------



## fish hawk

If I want to see ice I'll look in the freezer!!!


----------



## Mike 65

CamoDawg85 said:


> Mike 65 - Nice. I'm off of Luella Road on the east side of 155. You?



Amelia rd, near the towaliaga river.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Mike 65 said:


> Amelia rd, near the towaliaga river.



I'm close to where the pavement hits the dirt. Good to meetcha neighbor.  If you ever need a hand with anything don't hesitate to let me know.


----------



## blood on the ground

On to the next one kids!!! ....we still have over a month of beautiful cold winter weather.... Here's to hoping for a snow hind end deep to a 10 foot Indian!!!!


----------



## DDD

Power was off and on all night. Looks like a winter wonder land outside now. Gotta be at work at 10 this morning. 

I will take a look at the next system this afternoon and report back. Yall stay warm.


----------



## Jeff C.

DDD said:


> Power was off and on all night. Looks like a winter wonder land outside now. Gotta be at work at 10 this morning.
> 
> I will take a look at the next system this afternoon and report back. Yall stay warm.



Thanks, you too!


----------



## hold em hook

Still no power for us in Barrow.  Went out at 930 last night.  Friends are saying roads are fine but everything I see outside is frozen.


----------



## Milkman

BrotherBadger said:


> Some jobs you can't really call in.



Its been daylight for an hour now........... wheres the pics ?


----------



## panfried0419

We got hammered in the Jefferson area


----------



## klfutrelle




----------



## DDD

Great Map from Chris Monroe.


----------



## DDD

klfutrelle said:


>



What part of GA?


----------



## klfutrelle

Wintervile/east Athens.


----------



## JosephSparks

DDD said:


> Great Map from Chris Monroe.



I think the line needs to be further south of 316.  I am on the south side of Hwy 78, near Between and we have ice in trees and power flickering.  Walton EMC has 1500+ customers in Walton County without power, hugging a line south of Barrow Co.  If you look at this map the EMC customers near the Barrow border are affected, as you can tell by the red hues.  When you compare this to the Jackson EMC outage map, its pretty nasty looking for this part of GA.


----------



## Nicodemus

To all of you that are up yonder in the ice storm area. Stay away from any and all downed powerlines. Just because it`s on the ground does NOT mean that it is dead.These lines can still be energized and if you get in close proximity to them, you could be badly hurt or killed. You don`t even have to contact them either. If you get close to one, you can still be in danger. Stay away and live.


Those line crews are working as hard as they safely can to get things back to normal. Try to be patient.


----------



## Crickett

hold em hook said:


> Still no power for us in Barrow.  Went out at 930 last night.  Friends are saying roads are fine but everything I see outside is frozen.



We are in Winder too & never lost power. My husband went on into work & said the roads were not bad but there's trees down everywhere. We are inside the city limits.


----------



## 95g atl

As usual the weather folks didn't predict this storm correctly.  They started with "snow/ice" a couple of days ago which freaked most people out.  Then the forecast changed to ALL rain for metro --- even though I was watching the temp drop every hour, thinking "oh no, ICE".  Sure enough, ice started to form here in Suwanee (Gwinnett County) late afternoon.  Got worse and worse.  

This AM we find power outages, trees down, and ICE covered in anything.

Thanks weather people for messing this up yet AGAIN....!!!


----------



## Backlasher82

95g atl said:


> As usual the weather folks didn't predict this storm correctly.  They started with "snow/ice" a couple of days ago which freaked most people out.  Then the forecast changed to ALL rain for metro --- even though I was watching the temp drop every hour, thinking "oh no, ICE".  Sure enough, ice started to form here in Suwanee (Gwinnett County) late afternoon.  Got worse and worse.
> 
> This AM we find power outages, trees down, and ICE covered in anything.
> 
> Thanks weather people for messing this up yet AGAIN....!!!



You should know by now that DDD is your best source when it comes to weather forecasting.


----------



## RinggoldGa

95g atl said:


> As usual the weather folks didn't predict this storm correctly.  They started with "snow/ice" a couple of days ago which freaked most people out.  Then the forecast changed to ALL rain for metro --- even though I was watching the temp drop every hour, thinking "oh no, ICE".  Sure enough, ice started to form here in Suwanee (Gwinnett County) late afternoon.  Got worse and worse.
> 
> This AM we find power outages, trees down, and ICE covered in anything.
> 
> Thanks weather people for messing this up yet AGAIN....!!!



If you follow DDD here and his buddy Robert at WxSouth.com on social media you'd have been forewarned as they both alluded to the threat of ice in the CAD area well ahead of time.


----------



## NCHillbilly

95g atl said:


> As usual the weather folks didn't predict this storm correctly.  They started with "snow/ice" a couple of days ago which freaked most people out.  Then the forecast changed to ALL rain for metro --- even though I was watching the temp drop every hour, thinking "oh no, ICE".  Sure enough, ice started to form here in Suwanee (Gwinnett County) late afternoon.  Got worse and worse.
> 
> This AM we find power outages, trees down, and ICE covered in anything.
> 
> Thanks weather people for messing this up yet AGAIN....!!!


Our local forecasts here were spot-on, and usually are most of the time when you get inside 24 hours. I guess we're lucky, we have a very good local weather team. Even our local station's computer model showing where it would be rain, snow, or ice and the levels of accumulation were very accurate. My NOAA spot forecast was pretty accurate, too. Weather.com, Accuweather, and that bunch, now, I pay absolutely no attention to them becasue they are usually way off base. Jason Boyer at WLOS is probably the best local weatherman we have ever had in my lifetime, and he has a good team, too.


----------



## 95g atl

Thanks for the heads up. 
The weather app on my iPhone is very inaccurate. :/


----------



## Milkman

I say anyone who was not aware this was coming has to be both blind and deaf.  Every sort of media was warning of the potential of snow and ice for days.  I don't think anyone was not aware of it coming this time.  

Excellent forecasting done here and many other places.


----------



## Jeff C.

Milkman said:


> I say anyone who was not aware this was coming has to be both blind and deaf.  Every sort of media was warning of the potential of snow and ice for days.  I don't think anyone was not aware of it coming this time.
> 
> Excellent forecasting done here and many other places.



I agree! 

Weather forecasting precisely is NOT an EXACT science. I received  what they said I was going to get in the South metro Atl area. That little wedge effect formed to the NE metro area and above. Very difficult to forecast exactly where it will form and have an impact such as ice, freezing rain, sleet, or snow. It happens!!!


----------



## Backlasher82

Jeff C. said:


> Weather forecasting precisely is NOT an EXACT science.



A few years back a news anchor was giving the weatherman grief because his forecast didn't turn out as predicted. The weatherman turned to his smug colleague  and said "Your job is to tell people about things that have already happened, I predict the future".


----------



## Fletch_W

Power went out in winterville around 130 last night, still no power here. Feel like winterville is an afterthought for ACC. Once they get all the power back on they'll say "oh yeah, theres wville, lets see whats going on over there".


----------



## Jeff C.

Backlasher82 said:


> A few years back a news anchor was giving the weatherman grief because his forecast didn't turn out as predicted. The weatherman turned to his smug colleague  and said "Your job is to tell people about things that have already happened, I predict the future".



That was a purty good line, I bet they teach that in meteorology 101.


----------



## waddler

Bogart has power.


----------



## malak05

Lot's of fun to discuss for Friday/Saturday and Monday/Tuesday systems

1. Friday/Saturday system still there could be setup like last night. A unusually setup but still could provide some wintry mess for people north of I-20

2. The Monday/Tuesday storm still a little ways out but all the models show it and *at* the moment it looks like a traditional Miller A track which generally brings the best chance for pure snow for Alabama and Georgia.

The new snow pack and arctic air definitely will provide benefits for the upcoming storms and will be interested in Triple DDDs breakdown of these storms.


----------



## nickel back

95g atl said:


> As usual the weather folks didn't predict this storm correctly.  They started with "snow/ice" a couple of days ago which freaked most people out.  Then the forecast changed to ALL rain for metro --- even though I was watching the temp drop every hour, thinking "oh no, ICE".  Sure enough, ice started to form here in Suwanee (Gwinnett County) late afternoon.  Got worse and worse.
> 
> This AM we find power outages, trees down, and ICE covered in anything.
> 
> Thanks weather people for messing this up yet AGAIN....!!!



done pretty good for my area

some of these storms are very complex and they just can not nail down what it may do until its doing it.


----------



## Mountainbuck

malak05 said:


> Lot's of fun to discuss for Friday/Saturday and Monday/Tuesday systems
> 
> 1. Friday/Saturday system still there could be setup like last night. A unusually setup but still could provide some wintry mess for people north of I-20
> 
> 2. The Monday/Tuesday storm still a little ways out but all the models show it and *at* the moment it looks like a traditional Miller A track which generally brings the best chance for pure snow for Alabama and Georgia.
> 
> The new snow pack and arctic air definitely will provide benefits for the upcoming storms and will be interested in Triple DDDs breakdown of these storms.


----------



## Jeff C.

waddler said:


> Bogart has power.



They should share some!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Jeff C. said:


> They should share some!



Don't Bogart that power.


----------



## cjones

View from the office this week in Frankfort, KY.  Landing in Louisville on Monday, we went into a holding pattern to give the ground crews time to plow the runway.  ~10" on the ground here today.  Was -5 when I woke up at 6 this morning.  REALLY wish I had my Jeep up here!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Nicodemus said:


> To all of you that are up yonder in the ice storm area. Stay away from any and all downed powerlines. Just because it`s on the ground does NOT mean that it is dead.These lines can still be energized and if you get in close proximity to them, you could be badly hurt or killed. You don`t even have to contact them either. If you get close to one, you can still be in danger. Stay away and live.
> 
> 
> Those line crews are working as hard as they safely can to get things back to normal. Try to be patient.



You guys be safe out there!


----------



## WOODIE13

You all be safe, we just have a good bit of snow, wind and low temps.  Suppose to get freezing rain later on this week

Here are a couple pics of when it started on Sunday, wind was nasty, had some thunder and lightning during it as well.


----------



## waddler

Jeff C. said:


> They should share some!



Been without about 12 hours. Don't miss it 'til y'ain't got it.


----------



## Hornet22

hold em hook said:


> Still no power for us in Barrow.  Went out at 930 last night.  Friends are saying roads are fine but everything I see outside is frozen.



Roads are fine, worst damage I have ever had at da Cafe'356. Limbs got one of the cars, power still out, but, they is working on that.


----------



## snarlinbear

For those have never checked it out.  Check Spann's video at AB weather blog today.  Looks interesting while we await word from Mt. Dacula.


----------



## Ricky

JosephSparks said:


> I think the line needs to be further south of 316.  I am on the south side of Hwy 78, near Between and we have ice in trees and power flickering.  Walton EMC has 1500+ customers in Walton County without power, hugging a line south of Barrow Co.  If you look at this map the EMC customers near the Barrow border are affected, as you can tell by the red hues.  When you compare this to the Jackson EMC outage map, its pretty nasty looking for this part of GA.  View attachment 825563



yep'I'm on the south side of 78,we ended up with between an eighth and quarter inch of ice ,in the trees.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

I'm glad it wasn't too windy last night around here. It could have been so much worse.


----------



## GA DAWG

It aint melting or warming up.


----------



## jbird1

Got power back about 4:30 A.M which went out about 8ish last night.  It was starting to get chilly in the house when I felt the warm breeze of heat and power come back.  

Winter Ice is da debil.


----------



## grunt0331

I live east of Loganville in between 78 and 81.  We lost power about 1030 last night and it is still out.  Good bit of ice on the trees, but roads were fine this morning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Hornet22 said:


> Roads are fine, worst damage I have ever had at da Cafe'356. Limbs got one of the cars, power still out, but, they is working on that.



I took pics of the car. We got POWER! just now. The boy said he saw a ton of ya'lls trucks all ova Winder. THANKS!


----------



## turkeyhunter835

So what is the word for this weekend


----------



## DDD

Probably will be a late night write up concerning Friday into Saturday.  But right now to me, that system has more potential than the last one. Moisture looks robust and cold is deeper and more locked in. 

Want the model runs for today to crank out and see what it looks like. 

This ice was no joke. It's still heavy in the trees here at the office in Lawrenceville.


----------



## Jeff C.

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I took pics of the car. We got POWER! just now. The boy said he saw a ton of ya'lls trucks all ova Winder. THANKS!



Welcome back online!


----------



## Jeff C.

DDD said:


> Probably will be a late night write up concerning Friday into Saturday.  But right now to me, that system has more potential than the last one. Moisture looks robust and cold is deeper and more locked in.
> 
> Want the model runs for today to crank out and see what it looks like.
> 
> This ice was no joke. It's still heavy in the trees here at the office in Lawrenceville.



I'll probably be driving straight into it heading to Memphis Saturday


----------



## 95g atl

Still 30-31 degrees in Suwanee and ice on the trees at 12:40pm.
Not sure it will get anywhere near the forecasted "45" degree high.


----------



## todd03blown

95g atl said:


> Still 30-31 degrees in Suwanee and ice on the trees at 12:40pm.
> Not sure it will get anywhere near the forecasted "45" degree high.



Still 27 here in Canton. The forecast high is 39 for us.


----------



## jbird1

malak05 said:


> Lot's of fun to discuss for Friday/Saturday and Monday/Tuesday systems
> 
> 1. Friday/Saturday system still there could be setup like last night. A unusually setup but still could provide some wintry mess for people north of I-20
> 
> 2. The Monday/Tuesday storm still a little ways out but all the models show it and *at* the moment it looks like a traditional Miller A track which generally brings the best chance for pure snow for Alabama and Georgia.
> 
> The new snow pack and arctic air definitely will provide benefits for the upcoming storms and will be interested in Triple DDDs breakdown of these storms.



Thanks for the updates.  I am not liking the sound of a repeat performance for Fri./Sat.  My landscaping took a pretty big hit last night...another one would put a fork in it.  We are still at 31 degrees and it was projected to be near 40 by this time.  I was hoping for a few hours of thawing but that is looking more and more unlikely at this point.


----------



## Backlasher82

30 degrees here and everything is melting that isn't in the shade even though the sun hasn't peeked through the clouds all day, too bad so much of my road is behind the hills.

Good thing is the ice is melting off the trees fast and hopefully will be gone before tonight.

Local news says the main roads are clear today, there will probably be some ice tonight since it's going to get into the teens.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Was yesterday a prime example of CAD? Because we didn't get below freezing in chatsworth until midnight.


----------



## jbird1

Backlasher82 said:


> 30 degrees here and everything is melting that isn't in the shade even though the sun hasn't peeked through the clouds all day, too bad so much of my road is behind the hills.
> 
> Good thing is the ice is melting off the trees fast and hopefully will be gone before tonight.
> Local news says the main roads are clear today, there will probably be some ice tonight since it's going to get into the teens.



What's your secret?


----------



## 95g atl

Update: 1:25pm and my back yard has iced leaves/branches.  They forecasted 40 degrees by now.  and it's 31.
Thanks a lot WEATHER.COM and 11ALIVE.

If we get any significant wind, it's all over.


----------



## hold em hook

Just drove from barrow to Clarkesville.   They had more snow and not as much ice it looked like.  There was more tree damage from barrow and Jackson than what I saw in Clarkesville.


----------



## WOODIE13

They just need to make the weather forecast into a lottery


----------



## Paint Brush

Yep we can stick a fork in that one she,s done and in the books. Moving on to the next one this one concerns, me this time I will have the unit out in it, going to be a nail biter if the timing stays on track.


----------



## PappyHoel

BI've been without power since 8 pm last night.  I've cleared about 20 trees off my road and there's powers lines down on the road with big trees ontop of them.  The ice has not melted and it's still 31 degrees out.  My next concern is pipes freezing if power is not restored soon.  The house temp is 58 degrees.  I sent the wife and kids to the inlaws in Suwanee.  Posting from my phone


----------



## PappyHoel

I don't think there is a line tree left standing in Dawson Cty.


----------



## 95g atl

Just pulled my kerosene heater out from being stored the last 5 years. Fired it up and works great. 
Makes a great backup heater if power goes out.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

95g atl said:


> Just pulled my kerosene heater out from being stored the last 5 years. Fired it up and works great.
> Makes a great backup heater if power goes out.



Be careful with the CO, though.


----------



## Casey81

We are getting things in order for this weekend. Got hookup leads for the generator ordered and will have them tomorrow. Now to get a lift pump for my massey so I can turn the generator without burning through fuel with the Deer.


----------



## doenightmare

PappyHoel said:


> BI've been without power since 8 pm last night. I've cleared about 20 trees off my road and there's powers lines down on the road with big trees ontop of them. The ice has not melted and it's still 31 degrees out. My next concern is pipes freezing if power is not restored soon. The house temp is 58 degrees. I sent the wife and kids to the inlaws in Suwanee. Posting from my phone


 

Be careful Pappy - power lines are very dangerous.


----------



## jbird1

PappyHoel said:


> BI've been without power since 8 pm last night.  I've cleared about 20 trees off my road and there's powers lines down on the road with big trees ontop of them.  The ice has not melted and it's still 31 degrees out.  My next concern is pipes freezing if power is not restored soon.  The house temp is 58 degrees.  I sent the wife and kids to the inlaws in Suwanee.  Posting from my phone



Yeah, I am envious of those who are experiencing melting.  We've seen very little of that and I know we're in the same area.  I'm still looking at .5 of ice and it's supposed to get bitterly cold the next few days so I guess it's not going anywhere.  I'm just waiting for my power to go again as soon as the winds pickup.  I WISH this one was all over.


----------



## malak05

FFC discussion for Friday/Saturday system... The cold air in place will be much stronger then yesterdays system. The precipitation moving in won't be as strong as yesterday's either. I think the FFC is actually hinting at this and keeping there language open to even more impact?

AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PEACHTREE CITY GA
240 PM EST TUE FEB 17 2015

.LONG TERM /THURSDAY THROUGH TUESDAY/...
HIGHS ON THURSDAY WILL THE COLDEST OF THE SEASON...WITH
TEMPERATURES ONLY REACHING THE 20S AND LOW 30S...AND THE CHILLY
TEMPERATURES CONTINUE THROUGH THE END OF THE WEEK. HAVE INCLUDED
THE CLIMATE SECTION BELOW FOR REFERENCE. RECORD TEMPERATURES
COULD BE SET OR TIED THURSDAY MORNING...THURSDAY AFTERNOON...
FRIDAY MORNING...AND FRIDAY AFTERNOON AT ALL FOUR /OR ALMOST ALL
FOUR/ CLIMATE SITES.

EXTENDED FORECAST CONTINUES TO BE DOMINATED BY LATE WEEK WINTER
PRECIP POTENTIAL. GFS AND ECMWF ARE IN BETTER AGREEMENT WITH
TIMING OF PRECIPITATION ONSET EARLY FRIDAY AND THE PROLONGED
PERIOD OF MOISTURE OVER THE AREA THROUGH THE WEEKEND. OVERALL THIS
CONTINUES TO BE A TRICKY...LOW CONFIDENCE FORECAST. FOR
NOW...MODELS CONTINUE TO SHOW SNOW AT THE ONSET ACROSS NORTH
GEORGIA...TRANSITIONING TO A FREEZING RAIN/SNOW MIX FRIDAY
AFTERNOON AND OVERNIGHT INTO SATURDAY...AND THEN EVENTUALLY TO ALL
RAIN SATURDAY NIGHT. BUFR SOUNDINGS ALSO HIGHLIGHT THIS TRANSITION
OF P-TYPES AS FAR SOUTH AS ATLANTA. THIS TRANSITION IS HIGHLY
DEPENDENT ON THE EXTENT OF THE WEDGE SATURDAY AND HOW QUICKLY IT
ERODES...ALLOWING FOR WARMING TEMPERATURES OVER THE AREA. FOR
NOW...CONFIDENCE IS HIGH ENOUGH TO INCLUDE SOME SNOWFALL AMOUNTS
IN THE GRIDS AT THIS TIME. HAVE GENERALLY GONE WITH 0.5-1 INCH
ACROSS THE ATL METRO AREA...AND 1-3 INCHES ACROSS NORTH GEORGIA
AND 2-4 IN THE HIGHER ELEVATIONS. EXPECT THIS FORECAST TO CONTINUE
TO EVOLVE...PARTICULARLY WITH RESPECT TO TEMPERATURES AND
SNOWFALL/ICE AMOUNTS.


----------



## PappyHoel

doenightmare said:


> Be careful Pappy - power lines are very dangerous.



Yep me and the neighbors stayed away. But people keeep driving over and under them.  Nic's advise was heeded.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

malak05 said:


> FFC discussion for Friday/Saturday system... The cold air in place will be much stronger then yesterdays system. The precipitation moving in won't be as strong as yesterday's either. I think the FFC is actually hinting at this and keeping there language open to even more impact?
> 
> AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PEACHTREE CITY GA
> 240 PM EST TUE FEB 17 2015
> 
> .LONG TERM /THURSDAY THROUGH TUESDAY/...
> HIGHS ON THURSDAY WILL THE COLDEST OF THE SEASON...WITH
> TEMPERATURES ONLY REACHING THE 20S AND LOW 30S...AND THE CHILLY
> TEMPERATURES CONTINUE THROUGH THE END OF THE WEEK. HAVE INCLUDED
> THE CLIMATE SECTION BELOW FOR REFERENCE. RECORD TEMPERATURES
> COULD BE SET OR TIED THURSDAY MORNING...THURSDAY AFTERNOON...
> FRIDAY MORNING...AND FRIDAY AFTERNOON AT ALL FOUR /OR ALMOST ALL
> FOUR/ CLIMATE SITES.
> 
> EXTENDED FORECAST CONTINUES TO BE DOMINATED BY LATE WEEK WINTER
> PRECIP POTENTIAL. GFS AND ECMWF ARE IN BETTER AGREEMENT WITH
> TIMING OF PRECIPITATION ONSET EARLY FRIDAY AND THE PROLONGED
> PERIOD OF MOISTURE OVER THE AREA THROUGH THE WEEKEND. OVERALL THIS
> CONTINUES TO BE A TRICKY...LOW CONFIDENCE FORECAST. FOR
> NOW...MODELS CONTINUE TO SHOW SNOW AT THE ONSET ACROSS NORTH
> GEORGIA...TRANSITIONING TO A FREEZING RAIN/SNOW MIX FRIDAY
> AFTERNOON AND OVERNIGHT INTO SATURDAY...AND THEN EVENTUALLY TO ALL
> RAIN SATURDAY NIGHT. BUFR SOUNDINGS ALSO HIGHLIGHT THIS TRANSITION
> OF P-TYPES AS FAR SOUTH AS ATLANTA. THIS TRANSITION IS HIGHLY
> DEPENDENT ON THE EXTENT OF THE WEDGE SATURDAY AND HOW QUICKLY IT
> ERODES...ALLOWING FOR WARMING TEMPERATURES OVER THE AREA. FOR
> NOW...CONFIDENCE IS HIGH ENOUGH TO INCLUDE SOME SNOWFALL AMOUNTS
> IN THE GRIDS AT THIS TIME. HAVE GENERALLY GONE WITH 0.5-1 INCH
> ACROSS THE ATL METRO AREA...AND 1-3 INCHES ACROSS NORTH GEORGIA
> AND 2-4 IN THE HIGHER ELEVATIONS. EXPECT THIS FORECAST TO CONTINUE
> TO EVOLVE...PARTICULARLY WITH RESPECT TO TEMPERATURES AND
> SNOWFALL/ICE AMOUNTS.



Greeeat. More freezing rain.


----------



## malak05

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Greeeat. More freezing rain.


 Hoping for more snow this time but yeah probably bound to get some freezing rain as well.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

malak05 said:


> Hoping for more snow this time but yeah probably bound to get some freezing rain as well.



I'll join you in that hope.


----------



## RinggoldGa

malak05 said:


> EXTENDED FORECAST CONTINUES TO BE DOMINATED BY LATE WEEK WINTER
> PRECIP POTENTIAL. GFS AND ECMWF ARE IN BETTER AGREEMENT WITH
> *TIMING OF PRECIPITATION ONSET EARLY FRIDAY AND THE PROLONGED
> PERIOD OF MOISTURE OVER THE AREA THROUGH THE WEEKEND. OVERALL THIS
> CONTINUES TO BE A TRICKY...LOW CONFIDENCE FORECAST. FOR
> NOW...MODELS CONTINUE TO SHOW SNOW AT THE ONSET ACROSS NORTH
> GEORGIA...TRANSITIONING TO A FREEZING RAIN/SNOW MIX FRIDAY
> AFTERNOON AND OVERNIGHT INTO SATURDAY*...AND THEN EVENTUALLY TO ALL
> RAIN SATURDAY NIGHT. BUFR SOUNDINGS ALSO HIGHLIGHT THIS TRANSITION
> OF P-TYPES AS FAR SOUTH AS ATLANTA. THIS TRANSITION IS HIGHLY
> DEPENDENT ON THE EXTENT OF THE WEDGE SATURDAY AND HOW QUICKLY IT
> ERODES...ALLOWING FOR WARMING TEMPERATURES OVER THE AREA. FOR
> NOW...CONFIDENCE IS HIGH ENOUGH TO INCLUDE SOME SNOWFALL AMOUNTS
> IN THE GRIDS AT THIS TIME. HAVE GENERALLY GONE WITH 0.5-1 INCH
> ACROSS THE ATL METRO AREA...AND 1-3 INCHES ACROSS NORTH GEORGIA
> AND 2-4 IN THE HIGHER ELEVATIONS. EXPECT THIS FORECAST TO CONTINUE
> TO EVOLVE...PARTICULARLY WITH RESPECT TO TEMPERATURES AND
> SNOWFALL/ICE AMOUNTS.



From my basic understanding of the models and looking at the most recent GFS it doesn't show any precip hitting GA till 3pm Friday.  DDD, if you read this please comment on the timing of Friday's system.  Would much prefer it to hit once everyone is home from work and not smack dab in the middle of the work day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

PappyHoel said:


> I don't think there is a line tree left standing in Dawson Cty.



Didn't know there was ice that far south.


----------



## 95g atl

gobbleinwoods said:


> Didn't know there was ice that far south.



I'm in North Gwinnett and ALL of my trees have the same amount of ICE on them at 3:51pm as they did at dawn.  Hasn't melted a bit.  

Chatting w/my buddy on the phone right before typing this.  He was driving up 85.  No ice in Norcross now, he started to see a little ice in Duluth, Suwanee and Sugar Hill are covered.  Lots of trees down.  Most of Sugar Hill has a power outage at this time.

I little scared the ice won't melt by end of the day and we get a little wind.  Yikes.


----------



## panfried0419

Thermometer hasn't gotten above 32 all day here in Pendergrass. Ice is still clinging on.


----------



## GA DAWG

This wind picks up like it seems to be doing. Its not gonna be good again. We still have all our ice to.


----------



## smokey30725

Not a doggone thing here in Flintstone. Just cold.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Good luck folks


----------



## GA DAWG

They saying 25mph winds. Pappy you might as well stop cutting. It aint over yet..


----------



## nickel back

Cold rain for most,ice for the north,that's what I see.....ugly all over again


----------



## WOODIE13

Suppose to get a couple more inches tonight of snow, temps dropping in single digits, at least no freezing rain yet, snow, no problem, freezing rain, no need for that.

See they are calling for a record low of 14 there in ATL for Thursday.  Hope you all thaw out before it snows or more freezing rain comes.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Ice cold!


----------



## jf950y

View attachment 825641 Forgot to move the van from under a pine before I left for work last night  Looks like a small tornado hit Gwinnett,Barrow,and Clark County and left behind a gleaming ice mess  Hope this next one is snow   And thanks for all the road updates last night


----------



## WOODIE13

shakey gizzard said:


> Ice cold!



That would get right nasty with a little snow to weigh the trees down with the ice, but some real nice pic, the old building looks really good


----------



## Mountainbuck




----------



## smokey30725

Here's to hoping that triple D comes at us with some good news.


----------



## Water Swat

Yeah. Lows in the 40s. Highs In the 70s.


----------



## smokey30725

Water Swat said:


> Yeah. Lows in the 40s. Highs In the 70s.



Last time we saw that in early March, a blizzard followed shortly thereafter.....


----------



## Mountainbuck

smokey30725 said:


> Here's to hoping that triple D comes at us with some good news.



Yea!


----------



## Backlasher82

smokey30725 said:


> Here's to hoping that triple D comes at us with some good news.



Yeah, like an early Spring!


----------



## DDD

Alright, so while I sit here waiting on the 00Z GFS, the last 3 runs of the GFS are showing a system coming in late Friday night and though most of Saturday.  It is not your typical set up and I am a little cautious to just buy it at face value.

What I do know is that the cold air that is out there right now and the cold that is coming is dense, cold and dry.  Those types of cold air masses are hard to push out.  The GFS is truly a mess.  It drops what looks like between 2-4" from West to East with moisture over running a super deep cold air mass that is firmly in place.

Someone in the thread asked about timing... as modeled this would be late evening / early night Friday night.  The way it is modeled it would first lay down snow, then switch to sleet, then freezing rain and then turning over to all rain.  I believe that cold air will get trapped much like it did yesterday and it will cool.

Also of concern is that the roads will be cold and the precip will stick quickly.

I would caution thinking this one is a lock though.  I think it could move north much like the last system did.  50-100 mile jog north and I think we are all rain.


----------



## doenightmare

Thanks 3D - let's hope we can avoid the ice this go round. You talking 2- 4 " of rain? If it's rain.


----------



## blood on the ground

alright ... im all in again!!!


----------



## WOODIE13

Regardless, build an Ark or shelter.

Cold right now here, you all be safe


----------



## nickel back

needs to move south a good bit or just head north and get out of here, Im pretty sure no one else  wants any more ice and if you do there is something wrong with ya


----------



## PappyHoel

Still no power at my house in Dawson Cty 36 hours later.


----------



## Jeff C.

PappyHoel said:


> Still no power at my house in Dawson Cty 36 hours later.



That sux!


----------



## adavis

Are the other models in agreement with the GFS?


----------



## malak05

adavis said:


> Are the other models in agreement with the GFS?


For the most part


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Just looked at the GFS precipitation 6z run. It has us getting a nice snowfall over much of GA next week. Man this winter it going out with a bang!! Cold,cold, cold!


----------



## RinggoldGa

We have a light dusting of snow in Ringgold this morning.


----------



## nickel back

I would like to see the moisture speed up and come in early...


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Snowing in the UC right now.


----------



## RinggoldGa

Not liking the look of Saturday night and the amount of freezing rain that follows the snow.  Could be nasty up here in North Ga.


----------



## parisinthe20s

A few flurries in Woodstock.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Snowing in Forsyth!


----------



## smokey30725

Had a good dusting in Flintstone this morning. Then my truck decided to break down on the way into work.


----------



## snarlinbear

Light snow in Roswell.


----------



## 95g atl

Snowing in Suwanee now. 
Well. Couple of flurries.


----------



## Brenda61979

It's snowing in cumming ga


----------



## Jeff C.

smokey30725 said:


> Had a good dusting in Flintstone this morning. Then my truck decided to break down on the way into work.



 Dang it man!


----------



## shakey gizzard

Everything IMBY is still covered in 1/4in of ice! 20+mph winds should be interesting!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

shakey gizzard said:


> Everything IMBY is still covered in 1/4in of ice! 20+mph winds should be interesting!



You have an odd definition of interesting. Same thing IMBY, and I'm nervous I'll come home to at least no power if not a hole in the roof.


----------



## todd03blown

Flurries in Hickory Flat!


----------



## shakey gizzard

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> You have an odd definition of interesting. Same thing IMBY, and I'm nervous I'll come home to at least no power if not a hole in the roof.



I will be putting the chainsaw in the truck. Might need to cut my way back home today!


----------



## GA DAWG

Snow is a sticking. Ha ha ha.


----------



## nickel back

yep the real cold air is moving in up there


----------



## NCHillbilly

Light snow here right now. Here's what the forecast for the higher elevations of my county looks like the next couple days: 

Today:
 Snow showers likely. Cloudy, with a high near 18. Wind chill values as low as -9. Windy, with a west wind 23 to 28 mph, with gusts as high as 48 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.

Tonight:
 Snow showers likely, mainly before 9pm. Mostly cloudy, with a low around -8. Wind chill values as low as -32. Windy, with a northwest wind 22 to 29 mph, with gusts as high as 50 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.

Thursday:
 A 20 percent chance of snow showers before 9am. Mostly sunny and cold, with a high near 1. Wind chill values as low as -33. Blustery, with a northwest wind around 24 mph, with gusts as high as 41 mph.

Thursday Night:
 Partly cloudy, with a low around -4. Wind chill values as low as -26. Blustery, with a northwest wind 20 to 23 mph, with gusts as high as 40 mph.

Friday:
 A 40 percent chance of snow, mainly after 1pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 26. North northwest wind 9 to 14 mph becoming light and variable. Winds could gust as high as 23 mph.


----------



## smokey30725

I'm hearing rumblings of another system that's supposed to come through next week. Maybe winter is wanting to redeem itself in the 11th hour?


----------



## todd03blown

smokey30725 said:


> I'm hearing rumblings of another system that's supposed to come through next week. Maybe winter is wanting to redeem itself in the 11th hour?



I have heard the same. More brutal cold next week. I think after 11 days, it is supposed to warm up to the 60-70's again.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

I see it as coming on Tuesday, but DDD hasn't spoken on that one yet, so I'll reserve judgment. 

I'm waiting to see what it says about Saturday as the models today come out.


----------



## smokey30725

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I see it as coming on Tuesday, but DDD hasn't spoken on that one yet, so I'll reserve judgment.
> 
> I'm waiting to see what it says about Saturday as the models today come out.



Same here. This weekend could be interesting. Hopefully the Z71 is out of the shop by then.


----------



## jbird1

At this point, we're just a pizza in the freezer.  Never reach the forecasted highs above freezing...lows go lower than forecasted.  We got little to no melting yesterday.  I'm just going to lump everything from Monday night through the weekend and beyond as the same artic system...the ingredients just keep changing.


----------



## malak05

Some people getting a lil surprise today with these convective snow showers... Huntsville AL is currently getting it pretty good and snow/flurries all thru the north GA area


----------



## 95g atl

shakey gizzard said:


> I will be putting the chainsaw in the truck. Might need to cut my way back home today!



that's a good idea.
I went to the bank yesterday afternoon and saw a tree fell over a driveway.  If I had the Stihl w/me, would have helped the folks out.

========
I am thinking that we will barely get above freezing today in most north metro at best.  Just seems like it is not warming up just like yesterday.

Stay safe y'all.


----------



## 95g atl

jbird1 said:


> At this point, we're just a pizza in the freezer.  Never reach the forecasted highs above freezing...lows go lower than forecasted.  We got little to no melting yesterday.  I'm just going to lump everything from Monday night through the weekend and beyond as the same artic system...the ingredients just keep changing.



X2.
Was amazed to see the difference between Suwanee and Buford.  Dropped my son off at school this AM and there is DOUBLE the ice on trees and power lines, just 7 miles north.

Can't imagine what the mountains are like.


----------



## jbird1

95g atl said:


> X2.
> Was amazed to see the difference between Suwanee and Buford.  Dropped my son off at school this AM and there is DOUBLE the ice on trees and power lines, just 7 miles north.
> 
> Can't imagine what the mountains are like.



I actually think the Mtns. did better because they got more sleet and less freezing rain.  From what I've seen, Dawsonville going East was ground zero for the freezing rain with approx. .5 inch of ice.  It melts slower than sleet/snow and has created a micro climate that the models are not picking up on.  That's why it never got above freezing yesterday when they were forecasting it to be near 40 degrees.  Doesn't look to improve much in the short term.


----------



## NCHillbilly

jbird1 said:


> I actually think the Mtns. did better because they got more sleet and less freezing rain.  From what I've seen, Dawsonville going East was ground zero for the freezing rain with approx. .5 inch of ice.  It melts slower than sleet/snow and has created a micro climate that the models are not picking up on.  That's why it never got above freezing yesterday when they were forecasting it to be near 40 degrees.  Doesn't look to improve much in the short term.



In my immediate area of the mountains at about 3500', we got mostly rain and sleet, almost no accumulation. A few miles out the road at a lower elevation, there was ice everywhere, and farther north and higher up, it was a lot of snow. We don't get as much freezing rain in the mountains, because we're usually up in the warmer air layer during those temperature inversion ice storm events.


----------



## PappyHoel

jbird1 said:


> At this point, we're just a pizza in the freezer.  Never reach the forecasted highs above freezing...lows go lower than forecasted.  We got little to no melting yesterday.  I'm just going to lump everything from Monday night through the weekend and beyond as the same artic system...the ingredients just keep changing.


Do you have power yet?


----------



## RinggoldGa

malak05 said:


> Some people getting a lil surprise today with these convective snow showers... Huntsville AL is currently getting it pretty good and snow/flurries all thru the north GA area



North of Chattanooga and particularly middle TN got a good inch of snow or so from what I'm seeing friends post on social media.

NE AL around huntsville got maybe a half inch.  The "snow repellant bubble" over greater Chattanooga area worked yet again and the bands of snow showers really broke up when they hit all the mountains west of town.  Mountains got a good dusting.  Here in the valleys of NW ga we got a really dry dusting of snow that blows around like dust on the roadways.


----------



## jbird1

NCHillbilly said:


> In my immediate area of the mountains at about 3500', we got mostly rain and sleet, almost no accumulation. A few miles out the road at a lower elevation, there was ice everywhere, and farther north and higher up, it was a lot of snow. We don't get as much freezing rain in the mountains, because we're usually up in the warmer air layer during those temperature inversion ice storm events.



No doubt....and we are going to get hammered again with it this weekend most likely.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

jbird1 said:


> I actually think the Mtns. did better because they got more sleet and less freezing rain.  From what I've seen, Dawsonville going East was ground zero for the freezing rain with approx. .5 inch of ice.  It melts slower than sleet/snow and has created a micro climate that the models are not picking up on.  That's why it never got above freezing yesterday when they were forecasting it to be near 40 degrees.  Doesn't look to improve much in the short term.



I've been taking out the virginia pines to avoid the downed when I don't want them down around my house.  But there was at least one a mile across the road near my house outside of Helen.


----------



## 95g atl

NCHillbilly said:


> In my immediate area of the mountains at about 3500', we got mostly rain and sleet, almost no accumulation. A few miles out the road at a lower elevation, there was ice everywhere, and farther north and higher up, it was a lot of snow. We don't get as much freezing rain in the mountains, because we're usually up in the warmer air layer during those temperature inversion ice storm events.



I would love to be at 3500 feet.  Thinking ahead, I bet your summers are beyond awesome.  Probably rarely above 85 degrees?  Any mosquitoes? 
(sorry for the off topic)


----------



## jbird1

PappyHoel said:


> Do you have power yet?



Yes we do.  I'm hatin' it for you if your still out.  You got everything you need?


----------



## jbird1

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've been taking out the virginia pines to avoid the downed when I don't want them down around my house.  But there was at least one a mile across the road near my house outside of Helen.



Lumpkin and White are in the wedge South of the higher elevations that got more sleet.  400 N of 369 into Dawson-Lumpkin had more trees down today than yesterday.


----------



## PappyHoel

jbird1 said:


> Yes we do.  I'm hatin' it for you if your still out.  You got everything you need?



Still no power, they said if its not back by 5pm today it won't be on till Thursday.  I need to figure out how to make my pipes not freeze.  I'm kicking myself for not testing and having the generator running.  My generator would power the whole house.   

Seriously contemplating getting a whole home generator now.


----------



## 95g atl

PappyHoel said:


> Still no power, they said if its not back by 5pm today it won't be on till Thursday.  I need to figure out how to make my pipes not freeze.  I'm kicking myself for not testing and having the generator running.  My generator would power the whole house.
> 
> Seriously contemplating getting a whole home generator now.



bet the generators are sold out at the stores now.

can you turn off your main shut off, then leave the faucets open?  I've done that on my vacation home and rentals with success...


----------



## NCHillbilly

95g atl said:


> I would love to be at 3500 feet.  Thinking ahead, I bet your summers are beyond awesome.  Probably rarely above 85 degrees?  Any mosquitoes?
> (sorry for the off topic)



Very, very little 90-degree weather, usually 60s at night in midsummer, but there are plenty of skeeters. Big'uns. Lots of nasty afternoon storms, but hardly any tornadoes. This time of year is the price we pay for nice summers, though.


----------



## huntindawg

I bet those people saying "it's a flop" and "only a cold rain" over and over and over back on thread 2 are wishing they had paid attention now.....


----------



## Casey81

Harbor Freight in Lilburn still has a few my tech at work just went and picked up a 4000 watt. He said they were starting to run low on all the units though.


----------



## jbird1

PappyHoel said:


> Still no power, they said if its not back by 5pm today it won't be on till Thursday.  I need to figure out how to make my pipes not freeze.  I'm kicking myself for not testing and having the generator running.  My generator would power the whole house.
> 
> Seriously contemplating getting a whole home generator now.



Thursday is no good when it's going down to 5 degrees tonight.  I don't think anybody knew how stubborn the CAD wedge was going to be either so the severity was a surprise to most.  I wish I had a big Genny to bring you.


----------



## RinggoldGa

After the tornadoes hit us in NW GA in April of 2011 my father in law lost power for a week.  He said never gain.  For about $4000 total he had a large generac installed, transfer switch installed, and a 200 gallon propane tank put in to run it.  Dang thing switches itself on once a week to ensure it runs ok.  Power goes off it comes on automatically and runs the whole house.  

We've got two portable generators that can work just fine and I string extension cords all over the house.  However, for a prolonged event, the way my FIL did it is the way to go.  Really considering taking that plunge.


----------



## PappyHoel

95g atl said:


> bet the generators are sold out at the stores now.
> 
> can you turn off your main shut off, then leave the faucets open?  I've done that on my vacation home and rentals with success...



That's my plan after work today.


----------



## NCHillbilly

It's putting down a blizzard of big fluffy goose-feather flakes here now, starting to pile up on the ground.


----------



## GA DAWG

Snowin in north Forsyth again.


----------



## AM1

RinggoldGa said:


> After the tornadoes hit us in NW GA in April of 2011 my father in law lost power for a week.  He said never gain.  For about $4000 total he had a large generac installed, transfer switch installed, and a 200 gallon propane tank put in to run it.  Dang thing switches itself on once a week to ensure it runs ok.  Power goes off it comes on automatically and runs the whole house.
> 
> We've got two portable generators that can work just fine and I string extension cords all over the house.  However, for a prolonged event, the way my FIL did it is the way to go.  Really considering taking that plunge.




You won't regret it. Wife and I experienced the same thing twice (5 day outages) while living in our little single-wide. When the Lord blessed us with a house, I sold the crackerbox and bought a 15kw with the proceeds. Best money I have ever spent. One advantage- it will even come on when your not home (no freezer or fridge spoilage), but it can run all your propane out too if your gone for several days. Has gotten us thru several episodes. lay the money down brother.


----------



## RinggoldGa

If the wind that just hit NW Ga hits all y'all that are iced up then you are in trouble.  Front just came through and the wind is ridiculous.  Have a 2 acre pond behind the office and it's kicking up white caps with the gusts.  Trees are bending and swaying.


----------



## Lee

Any update on the Friday event? Will this one stay up north in the mountains or dip down into the metro area? I've got a big student ministry event at church this weekend and I need to buy food for it. But I really don't want to if we might not end up having it.


----------



## Hornet22

RinggoldGa said:


> If the wind that just hit NW Ga hits all y'all that are iced up then you are in trouble.  Front just came through and the wind is ridiculous.  Have a 2 acre pond behind the office and it's kicking up white caps with the gusts.  Trees are bending and swaying.



Great. We hadn't had any thawage ta speak of.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Hornet22 said:


> Great. We hadn't had any thawage ta speak of.



Same here. Current weather shows 0 wind in Buford, but it's forecast to hit 20 any moment now. That is unless that whole microclimate thing alluded to earlier is messing that up.


----------



## Hornet22

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Same here. Current weather shows 0 wind in Buford, but it's forecast to hit 20 any moment now. That is unless that whole microclimate thing alluded to earlier is messing that up.



Watch your posts closely; the boy lives up there and commutes to Gainsville


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Hornet22 said:


> Watch your posts closely; the boy lives up there and commutes to Gainsville



I'm subscribed to these as they open for just that reason. Thanks.


----------



## tween_the_banks

Snowin pretty good in Bartow right now. Dark clouds on the horizon and lots of wind. I've been too busy to check the weather so I came here first. Anyone know if this could turn in to anything?


----------



## grunt0331

Flurries in Stone Mountain all morning.


----------



## GA DAWG

Looks like a blizzard in north forsyth. Big ol flakes falling.


----------



## jbird1

Definitely more than a "snow shower or flurry."  It is actually piling up...lol

*EDIT* Well that was quick...covered the grass, deck, driveway.  Looks like blue sky and wind is up next.


----------



## todd03blown

Been snowing in Hickory Flat for almost 90 minutes. My backyard is getting white!

Very pretty and peaceful snow.


----------



## doenightmare

Snowing good in Roswell.


----------



## Matthew6

ground is white imby


----------



## Priest

The models and radar are not showing enough moisture to do what it is doing in Kennesaw.....we have buckets of snow coming down and a frozen ground it is laying on.  

Boss is making the decision to shut down in the next 15 minutes....get our guys that are in the field off the roads.....any input to help make this decision?


----------



## Mountainbuck

Wait a min and it'll stop. That's what it did in chatsworth 2 hours ago. We had .5 of snow in 20 min. Then it melted in 5


----------



## Mountainbuck

smokey30725 said:


> I'm hearing rumblings of another system that's supposed to come through next week. Maybe winter is wanting to redeem itself in the 11th hour?



Which en' u talking about smokey?


----------



## smokey30725

Mountainbuck said:


> Which en' u talking about smokey?



Heard something on social media about another system coming in late next week. Don't see anything on the extended forecasts so was curious on triple D's take on it.


----------



## ryork

Flurries/snow showers off and on here in Bremen for the last hour and half or so.


----------



## kescj

I'm wondering what this next storm will do for West Georgia above I-20. All we got is rain. I want some snow!!!❄


----------



## JonathanG2013

We are supposed to get sleet and freezing rain Friday night into Sat in north Georgia.


----------



## nickel back

Priest said:


> The models and radar are not showing enough moisture to do what it is doing in Kennesaw.....we have buckets of snow coming down and a frozen ground it is laying on.
> 
> Boss is making the decision to shut down in the next 15 minutes....get our guys that are in the field off the roads.....any input to help make this decision?



snow bands, looks like yall get hit with a good one....


----------



## GA DAWG

Heres how much ice we have thats not melted none.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Seeing a lot of pink in the long range forecasts provided by the verbotens.


----------



## nickel back

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Seeing a lot of pink in the long range forecasts provided by the verbotens.



yea looks like north of I-20 COULD GET UGLY!


----------



## Tgill1790

According to the NWS latest forecast discussion, they will issue a Winter Storm Watch on Friday for roughly points north of North Fulton for what they are calling "Again, another Wintey Mess"


----------



## Ricky

It's covering up the ground pretty quick,in Jefferson.


----------



## tr21

sun, snow, sun ,snow all day here. ya think it's gone, sun comes out and next thing ya know it coming down again !


----------



## smokey30725

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Seeing a lot of pink in the long range forecasts provided by the verbotens.



How long range? Next week? Maybe the same forecasts I heard about this morning. I'm telling you guys, winter may be about to launch an 11th hour attack on us. I'm all in as long as it's snow.


----------



## dsceviour

I think we have a good chance at one system with a few inches over the next couple weeks. Cold air seems like it will be in place, I think winter is gonna end with a bang! Be ready


----------



## todd03blown

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service peachtree city ga
322 pm est wed feb 18 2015

gaz019>022-190430-
/o.con.kffc.wc.y.0004.150219t0000z-150219t1700z/
/o.con.kffc.ws.a.0002.150220t1800z-150221t1800z/
floyd-bartow-cherokee-forsyth-
including the cities of...rome...cartersville
322 pm est wed feb 18 2015

...wind chill advisory remains in effect from 7 pm this evening
to noon est thursday...
...winter storm watch remains in effect from friday afternoon
through saturday afternoon...

* locations...parts of north georgia from rome to canton to
  cumming.

* hazard types...very low wind chill values tonight and
  thursday. Significant snow and ice accumulations possible
  friday afternoon through saturday.

* winds...northwest 15 to 25 mph with higher gusts

* temperatures...dropping to 10 to 15 degrees by sunrise thursday

* wind chill readings...5 above to 5 below zero

* impacts...outdoor activities will be impacted by bitterly cold
  wind chills. Significant accumulations of snow or ice are
  possible late friday through saturday.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A wind chill advisory means that very cold air and strong winds
will combine to generate low wind chills. This can result in
frost bite and could lead to hypothermia if precautions are not
taken. If you must venture outdoors...make sure you wear a hat
and gloves.

A winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant
snow...sleet...or ice accumulations that may impact travel.
Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.

Now is the time to prepare for this winter storm. Be sure to buy
non-perishable foods. Make contingency plans if you plan on
traveling during this period. If you can change your travel
plans...do so before the event starts. Now is the time to plan.
Do not wait for the warning!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

smokey30725 said:


> How long range? Next week? Maybe the same forecasts I heard about this morning. I'm telling you guys, winter may be about to launch an 11th hour attack on us. I'm all in as long as it's snow.



Yeah, the 10 day, which amounts to nothing more than darts at a board, and I know it, but it still shows the pink.


----------



## smokey30725

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Yeah, the 10 day, which amounts to nothing more than darts at a board, and I know it, but it still shows the pink.



Yeah, one of my apps shows 60% chance of snow next Friday.


----------



## malak05

smokey30725 said:


> Yeah, one of my apps shows 60% chance of snow next Friday.



Yeah you don't want to see what the Euro Spit out for Next Friday across the southeast in Fantasy land


----------



## StriperrHunterr

malak05 said:


> Yeah you don't want to see what the Euro Spit out for Next Friday across the southeast in Fantasy land



I do. Something to discuss at least.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Well us poor folks down this way swing and miss again. Screw Winter. I'm done with it.


----------



## smokey30725

malak05 said:


> Yeah you don't want to see what the Euro Spit out for Next Friday across the southeast in Fantasy land



Would that be the fantasy blizzard we've all been hoping for????


----------



## smokey30725

Wow. By this weekend, we might be on thread #4!


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

smokey30725 said:


> Would that be the fantasy blizzard we've all been hoping for????



Don't worry it'll be north of a line from Rome to where ever else and no where near where anyone else lives but the mountain folks.


----------



## malak05

smokey30725 said:


> Would that be the fantasy blizzard we've all been hoping for????


Definitely would be a big hitter across the SE hitting areas stretching across Georgia It had areas of 8 to 12" inches of snow.

Disclaimer of course this is a 9 days out we've seen several other times this season with similar model outputs that produce nothing by day of event so nothing to see here on that one just yet.


----------



## dsceviour

GFS model for next Friday shows a winter wonderland for all of Georgia, let's hope this is true! Lot will change but if this can hold true we could be in for a real big treat


----------



## smokey30725

malak05 said:


> Definitely would be a big hitter across the SE hitting areas stretching from south of Birmingham and Atlanta. It had areas of 8 to 12" inches of snow.
> 
> Disclaimer of course this is a 9 days out we've seen several other times this season with similar model outputs that produce nothing by day of event so nothing to see here on that one just yet.


----------



## Crakajak

smokey30725 said:


> How long range? Next week? Maybe the same forecasts I heard about this morning. I'm telling you guys, winter may be about to launch an 11th hour attack on us. I'm all in as long as it's snow.



Intellicast  is calling for snow on Tuesday and again next Friday. 3-5 on Friday.


----------



## GA DAWG

So what we have now is gonna get more topping on it come Fri eve? Thats real good aint it


----------



## Greene728

dsceviour said:


> GFS model for next Friday shows a winter wonderland for all of Georgia, let's hope this is true! Lot will change but if this can hold true we could be in for a real big treat



How is it a treat?


----------



## smokey30725

Greene728 said:


> How is it a treat?



For those of us who got nothing out of this week and have kids who want to play in some snow. I don't wish ice on anyone, but I love a good snow.


----------



## elfiii

Believe it when I see it. So far Ole Man Winter has head faked us at every turn.


----------



## dsceviour

Greene728 said:


> How is it a treat?



Well if you are a winter lover and snow lover like lots of us on here than you will love the models right now because it has a lot of snow for ga stretching down south! Still 9 days out so take it with a grain of salt as so much will change, just overnight too, so we will see as it get closer. Just something fun to talk about and hope for right now


----------



## dsceviour

smokey30725 said:


> For those of us who got nothing out of this week and have kids who want to play in some snow. I don't wish ice on anyone, but I love a good snow.



If models do end up true by next Friday or get stronger we might finally get what we have been waiting for! Only time will tell


----------



## Tgill1790

todd03blown said:


> Urgent - winter weather message
> national weather service peachtree city ga
> 322 pm est wed feb 18 2015
> 
> gaz019>022-190430-
> /o.con.kffc.wc.y.0004.150219t0000z-150219t1700z/
> /o.con.kffc.ws.a.0002.150220t1800z-150221t1800z/
> floyd-bartow-cherokee-forsyth-
> including the cities of...rome...cartersville
> 322 pm est wed feb 18 2015
> 
> ...wind chill advisory remains in effect from 7 pm this evening
> to noon est thursday...
> ...winter storm watch remains in effect from friday afternoon
> through saturday afternoon...
> 
> * locations...parts of north georgia from rome to canton to
> cumming.
> 
> * hazard types...very low wind chill values tonight and
> thursday. Significant snow and ice accumulations possible
> friday afternoon through saturday.
> 
> * winds...northwest 15 to 25 mph with higher gusts
> 
> * temperatures...dropping to 10 to 15 degrees by sunrise thursday
> 
> * wind chill readings...5 above to 5 below zero
> 
> * impacts...outdoor activities will be impacted by bitterly cold
> wind chills. Significant accumulations of snow or ice are
> possible late friday through saturday.
> 
> Precautionary/preparedness actions...
> 
> A wind chill advisory means that very cold air and strong winds
> will combine to generate low wind chills. This can result in
> frost bite and could lead to hypothermia if precautions are not
> taken. If you must venture outdoors...make sure you wear a hat
> and gloves.
> 
> A winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant
> snow...sleet...or ice accumulations that may impact travel.
> Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.
> 
> Now is the time to prepare for this winter storm. Be sure to buy
> non-perishable foods. Make contingency plans if you plan on
> traveling during this period. If you can change your travel
> plans...do so before the event starts. Now is the time to plan.
> Do not wait for the warning!



I don't like how N. Fulton is left out of this.. Same latitude as Cherokee and Forsyth cities but not in the warning.. Feel like people here may feel there is no threat..


----------



## Nicodemus

DDD, can you tell us what`s in store for us down here in Southwest Georgia?


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Hard to believe they are predicting the temps this weekend to be in the 50's Sat and Sun.


----------



## GA DAWG

Well they saying 50s for highs sat and sunday. Hopefully they wrong and it hits 70 and stays that way.


----------



## Milkman

GA DAWG said:


> So what we have now is gonna get more topping on it come Fri eve? Thats real good aint it



If things get bad do like the folks did last year and blame it on Nathan Deal.


----------



## Tgill1790

dsceviour said:


> GFS model for next Friday shows a winter wonderland for all of Georgia, let's hope this is true! Lot will change but if this can hold true we could be in for a real big treat



Awesome!! Winter looks like it is trying to make a late comeback..


----------



## Mike 65

How bout between Atlanta and Macon?
Not hearing much about this area. 
Is there not much gonna reach us Friday?


----------



## Nicodemus

Milkman said:


> If things get bad do like the folks did last year and blame it on Nathan Deal.





I`ve noticed that the folks who are least prepared for any weather event are the ones who holler the loudest and want to try to blame somebody. 

Generally those who need a "nursemaid".


----------



## malak05

This is for the discussion for the end of next week... Only if all the conditions can line up (Cold, Blocking, Moisture)

PROGNOSTIC DISCUSSION FOR 6 TO 10
NWS CLIMATE PREDICTION CENTER COLLEGE PARK, MD 
300 PM EST WED FEBRUARY 18 2015 

6-10 DAY OUTLOOK FOR FEB 24 - 28 2015

...LATER IN THE PERIOD, THE POTENTIAL EXISTS FOR CYCLOGENESIS ALONG THE GULF COAST WHERE 
INCREASED CHANCES FOR ABOVE-MEDIAN PRECIPITATION ARE FORECAST.


----------



## snarlinbear

I still feel like a lost tribesman waiting on Moses to come down from the mountain...


----------



## todd03blown

Tgill1790 said:


> I don't like how N. Fulton is left out of this.. Same latitude as Cherokee and Forsyth cities but not in the warning.. Feel like people here may feel there is no threat..



Taylor - If you look at it from a city standpoint, N. Fulton is further south than those cities listed.

*locations...parts of north georgia from rome to canton to
cumming*


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring on the blizzard!!!! I'm ready for any kind of weather ... Prepped, prepared, what ever you want to call it and nothing!!!  I kid around on here all the time but I really would like to test my preparedness!


----------



## elandil

malak05 said:


> PROGNOSTIC DISCUSSION FOR 6 TO 10
> NWS CLIMATE PREDICTION CENTER COLLEGE PARK, MD
> 300 PM EST WED FEBRUARY 18 2015
> 
> 6-10 DAY OUTLOOK FOR FEB 24 - 28 2015
> 
> ...LATER IN THE PERIOD, THE POTENTIAL EXISTS FOR CYCLOGENESIS ALONG THE GULF COAST WHERE
> INCREASED CHANCES FOR ABOVE-MEDIAN PRECIPITATION ARE FORECAST.



Man, I'd hate to play you in a game of Scrabble with all them words...


----------



## jf950y

DDD why do you think all the LPS keep tracking more inland? West of where we need them? And do you see any changes that would keep the L where we need it? Seems like that's the only missing ingredient.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Spann is saying it's possible for significant issues out way with the system coming thru Friday but all the ATL talking heads say not a chance. I tell you it's been a confusing time.


----------



## jf950y

snarlinbear said:


> I still feel like a lost tribesman waiting on Moses to come down from the mountain...


----------



## todd03blown

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> Spann is saying it's possible for significant issues out way with the system coming thru Friday but all the ATL talking heads say not a chance. I tell you it's been a confusing time.



I posted the weather service from the NWS that was just sent out a bit ago...it is back a few posts.


----------



## Priest

Mellish just said "no snow storm"and "not impressed".  I don't believe it


----------



## tr21

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve noticed that the folks who are least prepared for any weather event are the ones who holler the loudest and want to try to blame somebody.
> 
> Generally those who need a "nursemaid".



like the heed last year ! what ever happened to him, haven't seen him on here ?


----------



## shakey gizzard

Milkman said:


> If things get bad do like the folks did last year and *blame *it on Nathan Deal.





Nicodemus said:


> I`ve noticed that the folks who are least prepared for any weather event are the ones who holler the loudest and want to try to *blame* somebody.
> 
> Generally those who need a "nursemaid".


That's why the "models" were created! Gotta have a fall guy!


----------



## RinggoldGa

malak05 said:


> Yeah you don't want to see what the Euro Spit out for Next Friday across the southeast in Fantasy land



You able to see the Euro somewhere that's not a pay site?


----------



## elfiii

snarlinbear said:


> I still feel like a lost tribesman waiting on Moses to come down from the mountain...



Either that or a one legged man in a butt kicking contest.

We keep going from definitely to maybe to a definite maybe to maybe not to "How much did you get in your back yard?"


----------



## srb

3 inches of ice here,Stil alot of power outages......Think the ice will be here till it  rains & warms up..Blowing ice rods !!!!


----------



## tr21

well here it come again. snowing good on west side of suches.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

What's so confusing is Spann's maps and the whole forecast the Ch.2 is trying to sell doesn't even match at all. I'm supposed to believe it's going to be a heck of a mess less than 5 miles west of me and the storm get to the state line shift 3 counties up and go back to snowing. Whatever. Lol


----------



## Tgill1790

This next wedge could be much more widespread than the last..


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

DDD, turn your light on and enlighten us.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

We didn't get anything when they were calling for the bad weather but it has snowed on and off all day today. The roads are white.


----------



## snarlinbear

smokey30725 said:


> I hope so, because this first round turned out to be a dookie.



Smokey, you were right, it wasn't snakes that I smelled , and it wasn't those fat beagles singing either.  I hope that you and the hounds still have your snow dancin shoes on.  Ya'll gave it an all American effort and proved your mettle ....Thanks.....Please keep trying for all of us winter lovers.  We ain't got much time left.  And while your at it, send me some lottery number picks!


----------



## malak05

I shouldn't do this it's fantasy land 9 days out. But the GFS raised on the previous Euro model. Next week fantasy storm looks ridiculous only if...


----------



## nickel back

Snow,ice,freezing rain.....north Ga.


----------



## smokey30725

Don't worry. They are resting up for another dance marathon.


----------



## snarlinbear

Hey Smokey: congratulations, just saw that a beagle named Miss P aka "A mouth full" just won the best in show at Westminster.  Maybe ya'll can win best weather prognosticators in Georgia!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

malak05 said:


> I shouldn't do this it's fantasy land 9 days out. But the GFS raised on the previous Euro model. Next week fantasy storm looks ridiculous only if...


Yeah, that would not be good for my back yard. Thank goodness its a fantasy map!


----------



## K80

Let's not get ahead of ourselves, Friday and Saturday is more important than 9 days out.


----------



## Matthew6

K80 said:


> Let's not get ahead of ourselves, Friday and Saturday is more important than 9 days out.



this^^^^


----------



## Tgill1790

I'm ready for an update! Can't wait to see what Triple D has in store for us..


----------



## jbird1

GA DAWG said:


> So what we have now is gonna get more topping on it come Fri eve? Thats real good aint it



Yep...there went our chance to get any melt after only making it to 32 again today.  We're gonna get hosed again and add to the mess.


----------



## PappyHoel

Power is restored as of 11:30 this morning.  Thanks to everyone who texted me and PM'd me offering up help and their generators.  We have a good group of people on this site.


----------



## marknga

My daughter is a student at UNG in Dahlonega and they have been without power since Monday  6:00 pm.


----------



## todd03blown

PappyHoel said:


> Power is restored as of 11:30 this morning.  Thanks to everyone who texted me and PM'd me offering up help and their generators.  We have a good group of people on this site.


Great to hear!!! Happy for you.


----------



## PappyHoel

marknga said:


> My daughter is a student at UNG in Dahlonega and they have been without power since Monday  6:00 pm.



I graduated from there in '97.  We were a week without power and no school in '94.  Are they opening up the chow hall for everyone to hang out and be warm?  Lumpkin Cty was hit hard.


----------



## Paint Brush

I feel sorry for those with no power tonight. With the lows that are coming they will have busted pipes in the morning.


----------



## DDD

Light is on. 

The event for Friday night and Saturday is weird. That's why KM is not impressed and I don't know what to think about it. Cold air will be in place but there is nothing "holding" it as the moisture comes in. Yes there will be frozen precip in N GA and they are going to put up some watches and advisorys for it. 

However the warmness from the gulf will raise temps above freezing Saturday during the day and that will be all she wrote until around Tuesday. 

The big one is trying to form around day 9-10. Malak I would advise not posting clown maps. All that does is make people copy and paste to Facebook and send the world on tilt. 

The 9-10 day range is fantasy island for sure.


----------



## VA Rebel

marknga said:


> My daughter is a student at UNG in Dahlonega and they have been without power since Monday  6:00 pm.



Hope they get it back on soon...no juice equals no fun.


----------



## PappyHoel

todd03blown said:


> Great to hear!!! Happy for you.



It's warm now, but it opened my eyes on what I need next time.  I have 2 kerosene heaters now, plenty of fuel and my neighbor is going to help fix the generator tomorrow.


----------



## jbird1

DDD said:


> Light is on.
> 
> The event for Friday night and Saturday is weird. That's why KM is not impressed and I don't know what to think about it. Cold air will be in place but there is nothing "holding" it as the moisture comes in. Yes there will be frozen precip in N GA and they are going to put up some watches and advisorys for it.
> 
> However the warmness from the gulf will raise temps above freezing Saturday during the day and that will be all she wrote until around Tuesday.
> 
> The big one is trying to form around day 9-10. Malak I would advise not posting clown maps. All that does is make people copy and paste to Facebook and send the world on tilt.
> 
> The 9-10 day range is fantasy island for sure.



Any chance the CAD will be as stubborn as it was this last go 'round?  GB kept saying the warm front was going to move it out and it did not happen.


----------



## Tgill1790

Window is closing on winter fast.. Hope one of the next two delivers..


----------



## GA DAWG

jbird1 said:


> Any chance the CAD will be as stubborn as it was this last go 'round?  GB kept saying the warm front was going to move it out and it did not happen.



Yeah they claimed the gulf warmness would push this other out to. Has it even been above freezing since monday about 11am?


----------



## DDD

GA DAWG said:


> Yeah they claimed the gulf warmness would push this other out to. Has it even been above freezing since monday about 11am?



There was also high pressure out over the Atlantic holding the cold air up against the mountains. The air was so dry and cold the evaporational cooling got the temp down and the high "held" the cold in. Saturday that high will not be there and the warm air will win out easier.


----------



## DDD

I just looked at the 18z GFS and sure enough it has went north. This has been the trend in the models for months. All events get to the 36 hour mark and start edging north. Yes, it could come back south... But I doubt it.


----------



## Makeithappen01

Got a good dusting of snow in the past hour here in NW dawson  county roads are a little slick


----------



## dsceviour

Hey DDD I know its 9 days out, but any opinions on next Friday? GFS looks interesting and I just wanted your opinion, but as I said its will 9 days out so I know so much will change!


----------



## marknga

She is staying with a friend again tonight.  She just  sent me a picture of it snowing right now and sticking.


----------



## snarlinbear

Hey Smoke:  They ran the man off.... are ya beagles dancin?


----------



## smokey30725

snarlinbear said:


> Hey Smoke:  They ran the man off.... are ya beagles dancin?



Four steppin' and jitterbugging away!


----------



## DDD

dsceviour said:


> Hey DDD I know its 9 days out, but any opinions on next Friday? GFS looks interesting and I just wanted your opinion, but as I said its will 9 days out so I know so much will change!



It's the thing that snow dreams are made of.  ALL models, every single one of them has a southern snow bomb. Being that it's 9 days out... Obviously can't be trusted. 

But for those that care... It would snow all the way to Tifton.


----------



## blood on the ground

Tifton is beautiful even when it snows!


----------



## 3ringer

DDD said:


> It's the thing that snow dreams are made of.  ALL models, every single one of them has a southern snow bomb. Being that it's 9 days out... Obviously can't be trusted.
> 
> But for those that care... It would snow all the way to Tifton.



This would be a disaster for race weekend and all those camping out.


----------



## asdgirl

It would also be a disaster for me if it snowed next weekend - I have to be in (almost) Macon for a week of training and this chick doesn't drive in snow or ice. 

Just wanted to say thanks to all our met men here; although the last one was a bust, I've enjoyed all of the weather threads! 

Keep those Beagles dancing, Momma wants some snow, but THIS weekend, please


----------



## shakey gizzard

blood on the ground said:


> Tifton is beautiful even when it snows!



 I've heard that!


----------



## GA DAWG

I hope it snows 10" from atlanta south and nothing in North Ga...


----------



## Patriot44

Aight, had enough. It is time for spring baseball, these cold days are screwing up our practices.  Ready foe Sprang!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

GA DAWG said:


> I hope it snows 10" from atlanta south and nothing in North Ga...



You're a daisy if it does.


----------



## MariettaDawg

3ringer said:


> This would be a disaster for race weekend and all those camping out.



And also for those of us who will drive in on Sunday. Taking the next day off and pulling the kids from school is not a preferred option.


----------



## Matt.M

Yes, next weekend storm needs to happen.  And then we can get on with spring.  Chasing gobblers and getting some lines wet.

Since we're putting orders in, a good 6 inches in the Atlanta metro would be perfect.  And keep it on the ground for a few days.


----------



## smokey30725

Matt.M said:


> Yes, next weekend storm needs to happen.  And then we can get on with spring.  Chasing gobblers and getting some lines wet.
> 
> Since we're putting orders in, a good 6 inches in the Atlanta metro would be perfect.  And keep it on the ground for a few days.



Those of us in Northwest Georgia have met and agreed that we will take upwards of 8 inches if possible.


----------



## Milkman

Did the ground hog predict more winter ?


----------



## smokey30725

Milkman said:


> Did the ground hog predict more winter ?



Depends on which one. Of course, at the end of the day, it is a rodent that we are seeking weather advice from. Granted, they seem to be just as reliable, if not moreso than, the tv mets lately. On the other hand, I did see one the other day that obviously could not predict that a car would be crossing the road at the same time he was. He won't be predicting anything anymore.


----------



## blood on the ground

shakey gizzard said:


> I've heard that!



Shouldn't take my word it .... Head on over there an see fo yo self!!!


----------



## nickel back

N Ga. you may get lucky, this one might bypass yall


----------



## RinggoldGa

nickel back said:


> N Ga. you may get lucky, this one might bypass yall



Models keep inching this weekends precip north and by tomorrow evening NW GA may be high and dry.


----------



## smokey30725

RinggoldGa said:


> Models keep inching this weekends precip north and by tomorrow evening NW GA may be high and dry.


----------



## todd03blown

asdgirl said:


> It would also be a disaster for me if it snowed next weekend - I have to be in (almost) Macon for a week of training and this chick doesn't drive in snow or ice.
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks to all our met men here; *although the last one was a bust*, I've enjoyed all of the weather threads!
> 
> Keep those Beagles dancing, Momma wants some snow, but THIS weekend, please


How was this last one a bust? A good bunch of folks were without power for 2+ days in this cold weather. Lots of ice all around.


----------



## smokey30725

todd03blown said:


> How was this last one a bust? A good bunch of folks were without power for 2+ days in this cold weather. Lots of ice all around.



I can only speak for myself, but I consider it a bust because of the lack of snow. No one I know wants ice, and I certainly feel for those who were affected by it. I just want a good old fashioned snowfall once or twice a winter. The kids are dying to go sledding and build a snowman. Now is a good time for everyone to re-evaluate their level of preparedness for weather-related emergencies. Spring time is right around the corner and will bring with it our normal severe weather threats. Better to be ready than sorry.


----------



## GA DAWG

I hope it dont Don again for 5 yrs. Specially in northwest ga.


----------



## smokey30725

GA DAWG said:


> I hope it dont Don again for 5 yrs. Specially in northwest ga.



What do you have against Don?


----------



## GA DAWG

smokey30725 said:


> What do you have against Don?



Dont snow that is .


----------



## jbird1

I'm good with a snow only event AFTER all this ice is gone...hoping Friday-Sat. chance goes away.


----------



## malak05

jbird1 said:


> I'm good with a snow only event AFTER all this ice is gone...hoping Friday-Sat. chance goes away.



Then you will have a love/hate relationship with next's Friday-Saturday system if the Canadian model verifies?!?! Big thump of moderate snow from roughly 9AM-2PM then from switching over to moderate freezing rain till midnight. 

GEEZ that's scarier...


----------



## jbird1

malak05 said:


> Then you will have a love/hate relationship with next's Friday-Saturday system if the Canadian model verifies?!?! Big thump of moderate snow from roughly 9AM-2PM then from switching over to moderate freezing rain till midnight.
> 
> GEEZ that's scarier...



What is it with the freezing rain this year!  The folks around here say this last event was the worst freezing rain event since '73.  I've got thousands of dollars in landscaping damage so we can go another 40 yrs. before the next one as far as I'm concerned.

Oh BTW, thanks for keeping us in the loop with the models.  I have come to anticipate your posts as well so keep them coming.


----------



## malak05

jbird1 said:


> What is it with the freezing rain this year!  The folks around here say this last event was the worst freezing rain event since '73.  I've got thousands of dollars in landscaping damage so we can go another 40 yrs. before the next one as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Oh BTW, thanks for keeping us in the loop with the models.  I have come to anticipate your posts as well so keep them coming.


I just relay messages throughout the day from the models and leave the true analyzing to Triple D.

Yesterday I posted the crazy map for next Friday while it's fun to look at Triple D is right stuff like that should be taken with a grain of salt as some people could throw that up on social media and blow it up.


----------



## Milkman

jbird1 said:


> I've got thousands of dollars in landscaping damage so we can go another 40 yrs. before the next one as far as I'm concerned.



I have several acres of 15 yr old planted pines in Jackson County that I am hesitant to go look at.  I fear the same as you on damage


----------



## RinggoldGa

malak05 said:


> I just relay messages throughout the day from the models and leave the true analyzing to Triple D.
> 
> Yesterday I posted the crazy map for next Friday while it's fun to look at Triple D is right stuff like that should be taken with a grain of salt as some people could throw that up on social media and blow it up.



You getting access to the Euro through a pay site or you gettting it somewhere freebie.  I'm trying to be cheap and not pay the access fee for pay site just to model watch every winter.


----------



## jbird1

malak05 said:


> I just relay messages throughout the day from the models and leave the true analyzing to Triple D.
> 
> Yesterday I posted the crazy map for next Friday while it's fun to look at Triple D is right stuff like that should be taken with a grain of salt as some people could throw that up on social media and blow it up.



DDD keeps a busy schedule and does twitter so it's nice to have the in between updates especially for those who don't delve into social media further than GON.

I don't think it's too dangerous to post up a few fantasy models here and there as long as you qualify them as such.  No matter what, more and more people are starting to access the models so that genie is out of the bottle.


----------



## malak05

RinggoldGa said:


> You getting access to the Euro through a pay site or you gettting it somewhere freebie.  I'm trying to be cheap and not pay the access fee for pay site just to model watch every winter.



I like this link its basic and free
http://weather.cod.edu/forecast/
Has some of major models/ I do extract some data from other sites forums too.


----------



## jbird1

Milkman said:


> I have several acres of 15 yr old planted pines in Jackson County that I am hesitant to go look at.  I fear the same as you on damage



Yes, the evergreens took a big hit.  I had a dozen medium sized southern and brown beauty magnolia's that got thrashed as well as a 6-8 green giants.  I really need the ice to melt to fully evaluate the damage.


----------



## smokey30725

Any updates?


----------



## Resica

smokey30725 said:


> Those of us in Northwest Georgia have met and agreed that we will take upwards of 8 inches if possible.



I like your way of thinking. Why not 2 feet!


----------



## smokey30725

Resica said:


> I like your way of thinking. Why not 2 feet!



I'd take that as well, as long as it was all snow!


----------



## Resica

smokey30725 said:


> I'd take that as well, as long as it was all snow!


----------



## GA DAWG

jbird1 said:


> Yes, the evergreens took a big hit.  I had a dozen medium sized southern and brown beauty magnolia's that got thrashed as well as a 6-8 green giants.  I really need the ice to melt to fully evaluate the damage.


The sun has helped it melt a tad today but we still have a bunch of ice. Hard to believe. Still people without power.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Winter storm warning and advisories have been issued


----------



## JosephSparks

Nitz just tweeted out a winter weather advisory for Tomorrow 1PM-Saturday AM, all of Metro ATL included.


----------



## mountainpass

Just posted


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Advisory for Gwinnett.


----------



## doenightmare

... Winter Weather Advisory in effect from 1 PM Friday to 1 PM EST
Saturday... 

The National Weather Service in Peachtree City has issued a
Winter Weather Advisory for snow... sleet and freezing rain... which
is in effect from 1 PM Friday to 1 PM EST Saturday.

* Locations... portions of north Georgia... including the Atlanta
metropolitan area.

* Hazard types... snow and ice accumulations possible Friday
afternoon through Saturday.

* Accumulations... up to 1 inches of snow... and 0.1 inches of ice.

* Timing... snow begins Friday evening... transitions to sleet and
then freezing rain overnight and early Saturday.

* Impacts... up to 1 inch of snow and up to one tenth of an inch of
ice are possible Friday afternoon through Saturday afternoon.
These accumulations will make travel difficult. Ice
accumulations on trees and power lines is possible. Some trees
and power lines could come down causing power outages.


----------



## doenightmare

Wonder what made the Mets push the warning south? It was just the mountain counties this morning.


----------



## Resica

Good luck. Hope you folks who want and love snow get it!!


----------



## DaisyJo

GA DAWG said:


> I hope it snows 10" from atlanta south and nothing in North Ga...



That is just plain UGLY!!  What have we ever done to you?  

If anyone doesn't want their snow, feel free to send it to me in Royston, GA.  Those aggravating mountains to the north of us block most of the fun stuff


----------



## toyota4x4h

If it aint doin nothin tomorrow why do we have a 2-3" snow and ice warnings up here????


----------



## smokey30725

toyota4x4h said:


> If it aint doin nothin tomorrow why do we have a 2-3" snow and ice warnings up here????



I know, right? Channel 3 has been all over the place today. I know Triple D will probably update us tonight. He's the only one I really trust. It's maddening the amount of disinformation that seems to be floating around. I know that predicting weather is more crystal ball than anything, but dang, mother nature and father winter seem to be making a mockery out of most mets this year.


----------



## Matthew6

smokey30725 said:


> I know, right? Channel 3 has been all over the place today. I know Triple D will probably update us tonight. He's the only one I really trust. It's maddening the amount of disinformation that seems to be floating around. I know that predicting weather is more crystal ball than anything, but dang, mother nature and father winter seem to be making a mockery out of most mets this year.



beagle dance is working


----------



## snarlinbear

I think I'm dreaming of being on a winter weather roller coaster that somehow is crossed with musical chairs....wish I could wake up!


----------



## GA DAWG

If its gotta snow. I guess a fri eve till sat morn will be bout the best time it can do it.


----------



## Matt.M

GA DAWG said:


> If its gotta snow. I guess a fri eve till sat morn will be bout the best time it can do it.



My thoughts exactly, snow day and then on to Atlanta Supercross!!!!


----------



## RinggoldGa

smokey30725 said:


> I know, right? Channel 3 has been all over the place today. I know Triple D will probably update us tonight. He's the only one I really trust. It's maddening the amount of disinformation that seems to be floating around. I know that predicting weather is more crystal ball than anything, but dang, mother nature and father winter seem to be making a mockery out of most mets this year.



As a fellow NW Georgian you know if it's "iffy" we probably won't get squat.  If they are waffling on it at only 24 hrs out from onset then we are screwed!


----------



## GA DAWG

I just heard em say wedge.


----------



## jbird1

GA DAWG said:


> I just heard em say wedge.


----------



## Trigabby

The main anchor on Fox 5 "Tom" said something about an "extreme" storm on the horizon... And then immediately after David Chandley starts talking about the revised WSW and WWA... I'm thinking that 1" of snow and .10 of ice is not extreme and David probably had a word with him off air to keep his mouth shut about LTF possibilities...


----------



## nickel back

Looks like the moisture has speed up,just a guess though


----------



## GA DAWG

Supposed to be 56 sunday. Lets hope it gets there.


----------



## GA DAWG

I think these tv weather folk are just caught up in what just happened. I dont think we gonna get nothin out of this next un.


----------



## Paint Brush

Yep upgraded from
A watch to a warning. 2-3 in snow with up to 1tenth of ice. Saw a memtion of stalled out front and scuttle about the wedge. DDD we need your wisdom Sir.


----------



## Resica

RinggoldGa said:


> As a fellow NW Georgian you know if it's "iffy" we probably won't get squat.  If they are waffling on it at only 24 hrs out from onset then we are screwed!



Faith my friend , faith. What's gonna happen is gonna happen. They have no control. Let it play out.


----------



## UBER-DIESEL

Waiting patiently for DDD


----------



## hunting 101

*^^^^^*

^^^^^ May be the funniest thing I have ever read in Winter Weather threads.


----------



## shakey gizzard

GA DAWG said:


> I just heard em say wedge.



I caught that too! ?????


----------



## JonathanG2013

Is wedge good or bad for us with getting snow?


----------



## Paint Brush

JonathanG2013 said:


> Is wedge good or bad for us with getting snow?



The wedge is the reason we do get snow Most of the time here in Ga. When we don't have the wedge in place the moisture pushes out our cold air and we get rain. The wedge is your friend for snow


----------



## Jeff C.

I thought the last event was a wedge also and it produced mostly ice/freezing rain, correct me if I'm wrong someone.


----------



## snarlinbear

hunting 101 said:


> ^^^^^ May be the funniest thing I have ever read in Winter Weather threads.


----------



## dsceviour

Waiting to hear from DDD, seems like forever lol


----------



## jf950y

Jeff C. said:


> I thought the last event was a wedge also and it produced mostly ice/freezing rain, correct me if I'm wrong someone.



I think the last was CAD


----------



## smokey30725

dsceviour said:


> Waiting to hear from DDD, seems like forever lol



Patience grasshopper. The weather oracle shall speak when the time is right.


----------



## PappyHoel

smokey30725 said:


> Patience grasshopper. The weather oracle shall speak when the time is right.



Do you follow his twit feed?


----------



## Paint Brush

I wish DDD would explain the wedge again. But the reason you get freezing rain is because of where the level of warm and cold air is. When the cold air is trapped at the ground and warm over head the rain freezes on contact. When the cold goes all the way up through the cloud bank you get snow. There can be diffrent levels with a diffrent temperature in them. It can start as snow then turn to rain then freeze again and you have sleet. You also can get what is called grapple balls of snow. My granny used to call it hominy snow. If I can explain the wedge it's when the warm air mass actually causes the cold air to wrap around and be pushed back into the system instead of just pushing out in front of the moisture.


----------



## cripple

*The Wedge Explained*

Here is a great explanation of the wedge:

http://www.athensgaweather.com/meteorology-101-whats-wedge/


----------



## JonathanG2013

Thanks PB. I figured the wedge holds back the warm air but was not sure.


----------



## Jeff C.

jf950y said:


> I think the last was CAD



Maybe it was a combination of both, I don't know enough about it. I heard the Mets mention when talking about what was happening to N. Ga, that the leading edge of the wedge of cold air that was in place was very difficult to predict.


----------



## smokey30725

PappyHoel said:


> Do you follow his twit feed?



I do but he hasn't posted anything recently.


----------



## cliffdweller

Wedge or CAD is where High pressure to north pushes cold air down the east side of the app. mtns. underneath the warm air.  
The warm air over rides the cold and the rain comes down thru the cold layer causing ice or freezing rain.  CAD is good for N.C snow, good for NE Georgia ice storms.  That is why Gainesville gets ice, they are the perfect distance east of the mtns.  West side of the mtns. usually just gets rain b/c of this phenomenon (like Dalton).  Models don't handle all these little details too well until the main event is here.  these rules are not true every single time, but nearly.


----------



## PappyHoel

Burrrrr it's 15 outside imby now.  Probably like 5 with wind chill.


----------



## Jeff C.

cripple said:


> Here is a great explanation of the wedge:
> 
> http://www.athensgaweather.com/meteorology-101-whats-wedge/



Thanks....so they are one in the same!


----------



## Jeff C.

I hope these TV mets are correct on forecasts to the west of us. I have to drive to Memphis Saturday around noon. Hopefully it will be just rain to the west by then.


----------



## DRB1313

DDD is in the house.


----------



## Jeff C.

Everybody......SHHHHHHHH.


----------



## 1john4:4

And... He gone.


----------



## DRB1313

Yep! Was hoping to here his view on tomorrow and my eyelids are getting heavy.


----------



## DDD

UBER-DIESEL said:


> Waiting patiently for DDD


----------



## jsullivan03




----------



## DDD

Lets get something clear right now.  The CAD is not your friend for snow.  CAD is cold air damming.

It is super cold and dry air trapped at the surface by High pressure to the NE, Mountains act as a block and the warm moisture runs up and over the cold air "trapped" at the surface.  Rain falls into it, cools the surface temps, freezes all liquid that falls onto surfaces and leaves you in the dark with no power.

Not one snow flake.

We get snow with all the columns cooled from the north and moisture rides into that cold air forms as snow and falls as such.

That is what we hope to achieve 8 days from now FWIW.


----------



## smokey30725

The weather oracle is among us. He needs complete and total silence.....


----------



## GA DAWG

So we want get a flake tomorrow?


----------



## DDD

The NAM looks moisture starved and the majority of moisture is to the north up in 10RC and Kentucky.

However, the road temps are below freezing.  Every surface outside is below freezing.  Any moisture that falls out of the sky will stick.  Now... this is the weather so it could actually turn out different but here is what I think.

I think there is going to be a tongue of moisture that will slide through around midnight to 6AM and it will be light in nature but very well may make driving rough Saturday morning.

The temp will rise by 3-5PM Saturday and the front will push through.

I don't see a severe icing event excpet possibly north of say... Woodstock.  What will also be key is just like Monday night... how much moisture comes in and when will be key to evaporational cooling which will also keep temps lower than forecasted.  If the moisture does not come in the temps will rise quicker.

The 18Z GFS is more aggressive with the moisture. So somewhere between the NAM and the GFS is where I would land.  Also, if the moisture gets over to the NE side of the state faster it will lock the cold air in the same places it did Tuesday.  That is not what we want to see.


----------



## DDD

jsullivan03 said:


> View attachment 825810



You guys are funny.  It is sorta crazy how this whole weather thread and "following" has grown.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> You guys are funny.  It is sorta crazy how this whole weather thread and "following" has grown.



What's the matter, never had groupies before?


----------



## DDD

smokey30725 said:


> What's the matter, never had groupies before?



I walked in tonight and my wife said, I have 5 PM's on facebook and 2 text messages of people who want to know what is going on...

Will you please talk to "your people"??


----------



## doenightmare

I gots a DDD coffee mug.


----------



## DDD

doenightmare said:


> I gots a DDD coffee mug.



I will have my attorney send you a letter.


----------



## DDD

00Z GFS is rolling in... I will give y'all a sneak peak... Here it comes at hour 27... looks north to me... lets see what happens...


----------



## snarlinbear

When you speak from the mountain people listen!


----------



## todd03blown

Is your 6am timing for Saturday morning the same for the potential icing issues woodstock and north...


----------



## DDD

At 36 hours the 00Z GFS is cranking out some light snow / sleet / freezing rain over North GA.. around Atlanta northward


----------



## DDD

todd03blown said:


> Is your 6am timing for Saturday morning the same for the potential icing issues woodstock and north...



Yes sir.


----------



## Jeff C.

doenightmare said:


> I gots a DDD coffee mug.



PM sent.....he's still here


----------



## DDD

Wow and at 39 hours it's gone... by the time the moisture will return it will be too warm.

This system is just moisture starved when the cold air is in place.


----------



## smokey30725

On to the next system!!!!


----------



## doenightmare

Aunt Glenn is saying T'storms late Sat night? What the heck?


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring on severe weather season!!!!


----------



## parisinthe20s

There's still a warning in Woodstock for up to 3 inches of snow and half inch of ice for FRiday 1pm to Saturday 10pm, at least according to my Fox 5 weather app on my phone. Is there still a chance it might happen?


----------



## panfried0419

I got 3 winter storm warning alerts on my phone. 3" of snow and 1/4" ice


----------



## blood on the ground

panfried0419 said:


> I got 3 winter storm warning alerts on my phone. 3" of snow and 1/4" ice



I did to! I'm getting tired of all the winter tease .....


----------



## DDD

The winter storm warning needs to be canceled for most of North Georgia. This system is starved of moisture. I do not see the need for a warning or even an advisory in the metro Atlanta area.


----------



## Casey81

But the mouth breathers on TV need something to create panic over.


----------



## Mike 65

DDD said:


> The winter storm warning needs to be canceled for most of North Georgia. This system is starved of moisture. I do not see the need for a warning or even an advisory in the metro Atlanta area.



Thank you. 
All I'm hearing from the mets is, it might but it might not, it can but it can't, it will but it won't, it blah,blah,blah.......

I guess they don't want to be criticized for missing it again so they forecast in a way they'll be covered.

Again thanks for what you do!


----------



## nickel back

Casey81 said:


> But the mouth breathers on TV need something to create panic over.



no they are playing the CYB game with this set up.


DDD, what is it that makes these winter storms head so far north. Just about every storm that comes through takes a right turn to head north.


----------



## shakey gizzard

I see moisture!


----------



## blood on the ground

Red sky in the morning!


----------



## JosephSparks

I thought the same thing when I walked out the door this AM. Sky was bright red


----------



## malak05

The WWA will happen but it's all timing if moisture  speeds up or WWA takes longer to push north circumstances will adjust... heck if CAD holds together against warm air it's freezing rain mess.

Point is we are now in the Now-Casting phase all you can do is keep a eye out on radar and see how it compares to models at the same time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

blood on the ground said:


> Red sky in the morning!



Grey clouds here.


----------



## toyota4x4h

I see a good bit more moisture on my radar app on my phone now at 820 than i did when I got up at 7 up in 10rc. And its all comin southeast. I doubt northwest ga chatt area just gets rain or nothing at all.


----------



## malak05

If it's not drying out and it's more SE then models showed as it crosses Birmingham it's going to be interesting but much drier air here too so that will play a role... Tupelo MS has a dew point of 10 and West Georgia is at 2.


----------



## pstrahin

6° in Burlington NC.  Looking forward to spring!


----------



## smokey30725

Here's to the system for next week. May it bring us a good snow and no ice.


----------



## malak05

Basically over next 3-4 hours looks to see if moisture is filling or dieing out thru Alabama especially moving West to East


----------



## RinggoldGa

panfried0419 said:


> I got 3 winter storm warning alerts on my phone. 3" of snow and 1/4" ice



The phone app forecasts are almost as legit as the emails from Nigeria saying you have won five million in the African lottery.


----------



## Matt.M

Just saw that Fulton County closed school for today.  That could be a really bad decision or a great one.  Leaning toward a bad one with what Tri-D said.


----------



## cjones

-15* here in Frankfort, KY this morning.  I had to come here to GON and see what DDD was sayin' about the wx back home to see if I need to get an earlier flight back in this evening.  Sounds like this evening's system is going to be a bust, so I'm guessing/hoping my 8pm arrival at ATL will be OK.  Ready to be done with this cold mess up here.  And I thought KY was in the south!?

EDIT:  KATL forecast for this evening.  Not bad at all... Definitely flyable..
Atlanta GA (Hartsfield - Jackson Atlanta Intl) [KATL] terminal forecast
issued on the 20th at 6:24am EST (1124Z), valid from the 20th at 7am EST (12Z) through the 21st at 1pm EST (18Z)
7am EST (12Z)	wind 340° at 8 knots, visibility greater than 6 miles, 10,000 feet broken
9:00am EST (1400Z)	wind 040° at 4 knots, visibility greater than 6 miles, 6,000 feet broken
12:00 noon EST (1700Z)	wind 120° at 5 knots, visibility greater than 6 miles, 5,000 feet broken
4:00am EST (0900Z)	wind 120° at 5 knots, visibility greater than 6 miles, showers in the vicinity, 5,000 feet broken
4am (09Z)-7am EST (12Z)	30% chance of -FZRAPL.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

RinggoldGa said:


> The phone app forecasts are almost as legit as the emails from Nigeria saying you have won five million in the African lottery.



Unless that's the text of the NWS alert he was reposting.


----------



## malak05

From Spann

Light wintry precipitation (sleet/snow/graupel/freezing rain) will be moving through parts of the state with sub-freezing temperatures… we will need to watch radar trends and surface reports closely since things seem to be unfolding a little quicker, and farther south than expected.


----------



## jbird1

Balmy 16 degrees here in the makeshift freezer...forecasted to get near 40.  I'm not holding my breath though.  Oh, and the sun was supposed to be out which is hilarious.  We're gonna get hosed again.


----------



## malak05

jbird1 said:


> Balmy 16 degrees here in the makeshift freezer...forecasted to get near 40.  I'm not holding my breath though.  Oh, and the sun was supposed to be out which is hilarious.  We're gonna get hosed again.


The cloud cover has is definitely moved in faster then model predication's but the really warming will be from the WAA which in parts of LA and South MS is blowing 10-15 MPHs from the SE


----------



## NCHillbilly

Nice toasty 1* when I left home an hour before daylight this morning. At least the wind isn't whipping this morning like it was yesterday morning with 0* air temp.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Mississippi is full of some good snow/sleet bands now according to radar!


----------



## jbird1

malak05 said:


> The cloud cover has is definitely moved in faster then model predication's but the really warming will be from the WAA which in parts of LA and South MS is blowing 10-15 MPHs from the SE



My fear is that the atmosphere gets saturated before the surface temps are above freezing (and for how long.)  The models/mets have yet to get a handle on the temps IMBY and we still have an East flow of cold air.


----------



## shakey gizzard

NCHillbilly said:


> Nice toasty 1* when I left home an hour before daylight this morning. At least the wind isn't whipping this morning like it was yesterday morning with 0* air temp.



Looks like you will be gett'n  hit this time!


----------



## shakey gizzard

Winter storm warning with a 0% chance of precip!


----------



## malak05

Well the couple of hours should tell alot... still would like to see a improvement on moisture build-up coming east and quicker


----------



## jbird1

Saw a peek of sunshine....


----------



## RinggoldGa

WxSouth makes a post on FB this morning saying it's a bust for North GA and SE TN. 

DDD makes a similar post on FB/twitter.

Then an hour ago James Spann out of B'ham AL says "hold on" that moisture is much further south than anticipated and snow/ice appearing on radar earlier than expected. 

DDD then tweets/FB a "hold your horses" we may be back in this type of scenario.

I need to cut my addiction to following this, it's worse than being a UGA fan during football season.  Too many highs and lows.  I may start only following the weather rock sitting just outside my window at the office.


----------



## smokey30725

jbird1 said:


> Saw a peek of sunshine....



That was actually old man winter mooning you.


----------



## NCHillbilly

shakey gizzard said:


> Looks like you will be gett'n  hit this time!



So far, they're just calling for an inch or two of snow and sleet tonight and tomorrow morning turning over to rain tomorrow afternoon, nothing major. Monday night/Tuesday may be worse.


----------



## malak05

Somebody go to NE Mississippi turn a fan on and point it SE to get this moisture moving along the sooner the better


----------



## jbird1

Cantore and (GULP,), Sam Cahmpion..lol, are back pedaling saying things like "do you think the models really have a handle on this or are we looking at more ice?"


----------



## jbird1

smokey30725 said:


> That was actually old man winter mooning you.



Think I'll shine him right back then and tell him to sign it right after he kisses it!


----------



## jbird1

Thinking of lighting a pallet fire IMBY to create a warm bubble...


----------



## Jeff C.

jbird1 said:


> Cantore and (GULP,), Sam Cahmpion..lol, are back pedaling saying things like "do you think the models really have a handle on this or are we looking at more ice?"


----------



## GA DAWG

I'll tell yall what its doing afterwhile since nobody seems to be able to.


----------



## Sargent

Seems like it is time to bring out the old "Weather Forecasting Rock".


----------



## malak05

GA DAWG said:


> I'll tell yall what its doing afterwhile since nobody seems to be able to.



Definitely seems the first round was further south and a lil quicker the models... The true test now will be the does the warm air rush ahead of moisture back thru south Mississippi/Alabama or does the moisture overrun...Hoping the WAA takes a smoke break


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Sargent said:


> Seems like it is time to bring out the old "Weather Forecasting Rock".



They were always better at reporting than forecasting, unless I'm thinking of the wrong rocks.


----------



## Paymaster

GA DAWG said:


> I'll tell yall what its doing afterwhile since nobody seems to be able to.



Thank you Capt Obvious!!!


----------



## panfried0419

I believe it's gonna get rough up here in NEGA 985/85 corridor.


----------



## DDD

jbird1 said:


> Cantore and (GULP,), Sam Cahmpion..lol, are back pedaling saying things like "do you think the models really have a handle on this or are we looking at more ice?"



DDD may have to do the same.  

Radar returns do not match the models and now I am riding the fence... if the models have missed the boat... could be a slick mess for sure come Saturday morning.

I am still not 100% sold that this is going to surprise.  I see moisture rocketing north on the backside of the LPS coming out of the gulf...

What was not expected was the clockwise rotation look of the moisture that is now falling over alabama and miss...

The moisture is not heavy, however, as I have said on Twitter and here... ANYTHING that falls out of the sky will stick... at least through lunch tomorrow.


----------



## DDD

panfried0419 said:


> I believe it's gonna get rough up here in NEGA 985/85 corridor.



I think its going to be more West and NWest GA.

Sure, NE area could get moisture, but the people with the best shot of moisture in my opinion are West and NW GA.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> I think its going to be more West and NWest GA.
> 
> Sure, NE area could get moisture, but the people with the best shot of moisture in my opinion are West and NW GA.



Woo hoo! I'm about as far NW as you can get unless you go across Lookout Mountain into Dade County.


----------



## malak05

DDD said:


> DDD may have to do the same.
> 
> Radar returns do not match the models and now I am riding the fence... if the models have missed the boat... could be a slick mess for sure come Saturday morning.
> 
> I am still not 100% sold that this is going to surprise.  I see moisture rocketing north on the backside of the LPS coming out of the gulf...
> 
> What was not expected was the clockwise rotation look of the moisture that is now falling over alabama and miss...
> 
> The moisture is not heavy, however, as I have said on Twitter and here... ANYTHING that falls out of the sky will stick... at least through lunch tomorrow.



Yeah still need a little more moisture with this then we have currently and it appears most of that will come in with the warm air unless that thing slows


----------



## Paymaster

DDD said:


> I think its going to be more West and NWest GA.
> 
> Sure, NE area could get moisture, but the people with the best shot of moisture in my opinion are West and NW GA.



When you say west, are you talking Rome or farther south?


----------



## smokey30725

Man, if anything develops for next week, we will have to launch yet another thread!


----------



## malak05

Trussville which is just due NE of Birmingham is seeing light graupel/snow


----------



## DDD

smokey30725 said:


> Man, if anything develops for next week, we will have to launch yet another thread!



Speaking of next week... 2 threats.

Tuesday and Friday.  Friday could be the storm that saves winter.  A long ways to go...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

DDD if we get anything in Union Co. when should it get here I'm supposed to go somewhere tonite 6pm-8pm ish. Will it be here then?


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> Speaking of next week... 2 threats.
> 
> Tuesday and Friday.  Friday could be the storm that saves winter.  A long ways to go...



I just got the vapors...............


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

About 8pm lanter should see some sleet/snow


----------



## Lee

DDD said:


> I think its going to be more West and NWest GA.
> 
> Sure, NE area could get moisture, but the people with the best shot of moisture in my opinion are West and NW GA.



Still think it will be after midnight? I've got a big student ministry event at church tonight and don't need these guys driving on ice. Already moved up the end time by an hour. I'm in south Paulding by the way. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## RinggoldGa

DDD said:


> Speaking of next week... 2 threats.
> 
> Tuesday and Friday.  Friday could be the storm that saves winter.  A long ways to go...



When I see it I'll believe it.  I'm ready to go full on Negative Nancy.  I'm tired of getting my hopes up!


----------



## elandil

anybody got an idea when it may start? Really don't wanna be tryin to make my way out of the big city of ATL if it starts coming down...worried about a repeat of last year.


----------



## panfried0419

Every cloud that has floated over Gainesville has spit out flurries.


----------



## Matt.M

elandil said:


> anybody got an idea when it may start? Really don't wanna be tryin to make my way out of the big city of ATL if it starts coming down...worried about a repeat of last year.



I was wondering the same.  ATL traffic and snow don't do well together.


----------



## DDD

Don't freak out peeps.  The air here is very dry and it will take a lot of moisture to cool the column just to let the moisture hit the ground.

Anything for us will be long after you go home from work.  Probably after midnight...


----------



## krisjack

Wish we could get some snow down here in Lee County. We never get snow lol. I did see some snow Wednesday in Roswell when we were cleaning out storage units. That was cool.


----------



## jbird1

DDD said:


> Don't freak out peeps.  The air here is very dry and it will take a lot of moisture to cool the column just to let the moisture hit the ground.
> 
> Anything for us will be long after you go home from work.  Probably after midnight...



Another quote from Cantore and the other person:

"We are surprised at how quickly this dry air is saturating."

This was a couple of hrs. ago though.  Temp has risen to 28 degrees IMBY which is positive.


----------



## smokey30725

Matt.M said:


> I was wondering the same.  ATL traffic and snow don't do well together.



From my experience, ATL traffic and any kind of weather don't do well together.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

smokey30725 said:


> From my experience, ATL traffic and any kind of weather don't do well together.



Yep. Atlanta is the only town I've ever driven in where "sun delays" were reported. Like the sun rising in that spot was unexpected and people didn't know to put on sunglasses and drop the visor.


----------



## smokey30725

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Yep. Atlanta is the only town I've ever driven in where "sun delays" were reported. Like the sun rising in that spot was unexpected and people didn't know to put on sunglasses and drop the visor.



I hate it when the sun moves around like that. No one likes a prankster.


----------



## GA DAWG

Its a whopping 25 here now I in ice stricken Forsyth co. Ive been out looking. Get above dawsonville. They have nothing and my truck temp warms up 2 degrees. Head back south to were all the ice still is and its 2 colder  Thats my forecast for now


----------



## jbird1

GA DAWG said:


> Its a whopping 25 here now I in ice stricken Forsyth co. Ive been out looking. Get above dawsonville. They have nothing and my truck temp warms up 2 degrees. Head back south to were all the ice still is and its 2 colder  Thats my forecast for now



Boots on the ground intel.


----------



## DDD

Latest RAP model shows that most of GA still stays relatively dry.


----------



## lbzdually

RinggoldGa said:


> WxSouth makes a post on FB this morning saying it's a bust for North GA and SE TN.
> 
> DDD makes a similar post on FB/twitter.
> 
> Then an hour ago James Spann out of B'ham AL says "hold on" that moisture is much further south than anticipated and snow/ice appearing on radar earlier than expected.
> 
> DDD then tweets/FB a "hold your horses" we may be back in this type of scenario.
> 
> I need to cut my addiction to following this, it's worse than being a UGA fan during football season.  Too many highs and lows.  I may start only following the weather rock sitting just outside my window at the office.



Are you saying DDD is the Larry Munson of GON weather?  He needs to come up with some catchphrases "I just fell through my computer,  there's going to be a lot of property damage in North Georgia tonight."


----------



## DDD

In all honesty, Alabama may have more issues than folks in GA.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> Latest RAP model shows that most of GA still stays relatively dry.



Should we expect a weekend preview of what might be coming next week?


----------



## DDD

smokey30725 said:


> Should we expect a weekend preview of what might be coming next week?



Oh yeah!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

lbzdually said:


> Are you saying DDD is the Larry Munson of GON weather?  He needs to come up with some catchphrases "I just fell through my computer,  there's going to be a lot of property damage in North Georgia tonight."


 Munson nothing He is the Gordon Solie of Weather


----------



## lbzdually

A fairly heavy band of snow is about to move in here.  Temps are 27 and got down close to 10 last night, so the ground should be cold enough.  We should have a little ground truth here in a bit.


----------



## lbzdually

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Munson nothing He is the Gordon Solie of Weather



Who?


----------



## jbird1

DDD said:


> Latest RAP model shows that most of GA still stays relatively dry.



Sounds good to me if this is an ice proposition.


----------



## toyota4x4h

People asking imby stuff pull up a radar map on your computer or phone you can see where the moisture is for yourself lol.


----------



## toyota4x4h

lbzdually said:


> A fairly heavy band of snow is about to move in here.  Temps are 27 and got down close to 10 last night, so the ground should be cold enough.  We should have a little ground truth here in a bit.



Are you talking bout the band in huntsville right now? If it makes it here thatll lay down some from the looks of it!


----------



## malak05

lbzdually said:


> A fairly heavy band of snow is about to move in here.  Temps are 27 and got down close to 10 last night, so the ground should be close enough.  We should have a little ground truth here in a bit.



The bands between Huntsville and Tupelo people in that area my get a nice lil mess


----------



## GA DAWG

They saying it will be above freezing tomorrow here by 11am. Come on warmer weather. I mean they aint been right about since monday morning but hey. Hopefully they hit this one dead on


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> Oh yeah!



vapors x2............


----------



## toyota4x4h

Northern bama seems to be filling in pretty well. Is all that gonna dissapear when it crosses the bama/ga line or something lol. I dont believe it.


----------



## malak05

toyota4x4h said:


> Northern bama seems to be filling in pretty well. Is all that gonna dissapear when it crosses the bama/ga line or something lol. I dont believe it.



The more moisture the better quicker wetbulb falls sooner


----------



## krisjack

looks like its snowing in NW Georgia. Its hit or miss tho according to wundermap.


----------



## malak05

This is interesting and it goes back to what DDD said, the cyclenoic look to this front edge looks like its going to start turning and wrapping up some back to the SE on the front edge??? Must keep watching the radar


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Just because you see it on the radar does not mean it is hitting the ground


----------



## krisjack

Migmack said:


> Just because you see it on the radar does not mean it is hitting the ground



Yeah I know. That is why I said according to and looks like lol. Must be too dry up there or something to fall to the ground I guess.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Migmack said:


> Just because you see it on the radar does not mean it is hitting the ground



No doubt. But the local mets just said on their live cast those bands around huntsville are hitting the ground. So Im assuming all that you see in bama is.


----------



## krisjack

Yeah it should be snowing in Calhoun right now but the humidity is 33 percent with dew point at 4 degrees so pretty dry for now anyways.


----------



## Priest

Just for reference.... If anyone starts seeing precip of any sort and you start posting up "I've got XXXXXX here", it doesnt do some people any good.  If you are posting on the ground info, please post what city....or what section of a county, or something.  

Some of us old men cant remember where you said you lived in winter weather thread 4 of 2012.


----------



## RinggoldGa

Priest said:


> Just for reference.... If anyone starts seeing precip of any sort and you start posting up "I've got XXXXXX here", it doesnt do some people any good.  If you are posting on the ground info, please post what city....or what section of a county, or something.
> 
> Some of us old men cant remember where you said you lived in winter weather thread 4 of 2012.



Priest, look in the upper right hand corner of your post.  I know you are posting from Marietta.


----------



## DDD

malak05 said:


> This is interesting and it goes back to what DDD said, the cyclenoic look to this front edge looks like its going to start turning and wrapping up some back to the SE on the front edge??? Must keep watching the radar



The SE "rolling" of the radar is interesting to me...

I can't say I expected that.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

RinggoldGa said:


> Priest, look in the upper right hand corner of your post.  I know you are posting from Marietta.



That just says where he's listed as his home location. Mine says Buford, but right now I'm in Duluth. Posting locations is vital for accurate ground reports.


----------



## Crickett

RinggoldGa said:


> Priest, look in the upper right hand corner of your post.  I know you are posting from Marietta.



Lots of members don't have their location specified......see mine^^^^^


----------



## StriperrHunterr

I wish there was a way to tell virga from precip by radar.


----------



## RinggoldGa

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> That just says where he's listed as his home location. Mine says Buford, but right now I'm in Duluth. Posting locations is vital for accurate ground reports.



I agree, but just wanted to make sure he knew it was up there!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

RinggoldGa said:


> I agree, but just wanted to make sure he knew it was up there!


----------



## TBean95

DDD said:


> I think its going to be more West and NWest GA.
> 
> Sure, NE area could get moisture, but the people with the best shot of moisture in my opinion are West and NW GA.



WooHoo!  Bring it!  (in the form of snow please)


----------



## malak05

DDD said:


> The SE "rolling" of the radar is interesting to me...
> 
> I can't say I expected that.



Doesn't look like it's going to do a full roll wrap up... but man if it did would definitely produce more


----------



## toyota4x4h

Radars starting to wake up alot for nw ga! I bet we see it falling sooner than 4pm like they said on tv lol.


----------



## jbird1

33 degrees....melt baby, melt...woohoo!!


----------



## malak05

Anybody around Calhoun, Jasper, Rome areas seeing anything falling?


----------



## todd03blown

I am in Hickory Flat and snow is showing on the radar but nothing falling from the sky at this point. Temps around me are between 28-32 degrees.


----------



## Crstabel

Got flakes flying in Calhoun. Lightly.


----------



## malak05

Should pick up some once air saturates... but still very dry so missing out on some descent moisture


----------



## Priest

RinggoldGa said:


> Priest, look in the upper right hand corner of your post.  I know you are posting from Marietta.



But im not.  That was my old location I lived in and forgot to update.  But I am also currently sitting in Kennesaw


----------



## todd03blown

Birds are going crazy around here as well....all over the ground getting any and all food they can.


----------



## smokey30725

Cloudy, cold and gloomy here in Dalton.


----------



## JonathanG2013

My wife is in Cartersville, GA and she just said they have light snow there now sticking to cars.


----------



## Paymaster

Very light, but we got flurries in Carrollton.


----------



## cjones

Friends/family in NW Alabama are posting pics of ground being almost covered with either snow or sleet or other...


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring on the crippling blizzard!!!!


----------



## elandil

Light snow in Kennesaw...


----------



## malak05

Co-worker wife stated some freezing rain in North Kennesaw


----------



## toyota4x4h

Someone copy and paste DDDs last twitter post on here if its recent so ppl can see it that dont have twitter like me lol.


----------



## LEGHORN

Light snow in east Cobb.


----------



## mark-7mag

My Diddy said it's snowing a little in Cartersville


----------



## Paint Brush

DDD,s  Last Twitter post weather baloon release found850mb temps are rising rapidly. This supports our idea of more wintry mix than snow Good 411


----------



## snarlinbear

First few flakes starting to fall in old town Roswell.


----------



## todd03blown

Snowing in Hickory Flat!!


----------



## malak05

Man even though its not all getting to ground the radar sure is filling in toward Atlanta


----------



## mewabbithunter

Partly cloudy in Metro Gillsville.


----------



## malak05

Someone said it's snowing in Dunwoody which is right by me currently don't see it yet?


----------



## ryork

Light snow and sleet steady for the last half hour or so here in Bremen. Starting to get a little dusting on deck, roof etc.


----------



## malak05

Again Back West reports still from Birmingham about snow/sleet and man it's back building good if nothing sticks this afternoon it does prime the air for later tonight thru morning if the warm air doesn't completely take over

Plus definite SE tilt to the top of this front it's actually bringing it down thru the NW into Atlanta


----------



## jbird1

It's really amazing to me how these mets on TWC just dance around what's going to happen in N Ga.  Even the progression maps they use skip right over tonight.  Of course they throw in a passing "so we'll have to watch that."  They have it down to a science of how not to commit to anything.  They really just report on the weather.


----------



## parisinthe20s

Flurries in Woodstock. Just started a few mins ago


----------



## krisjack

Whats DDD twitter link?


----------



## todd03blown

krisjack said:


> Whats DDD twitter link?


@gonweatherguy


----------



## krisjack

todd03blown said:


> @gonweatherguy



Thanks


----------



## smokey30725

Starting to fall here in Dalton 

Mass pandemonium has ensued in the office. Half the women in the department are leaving.


----------



## Matt.M

The good thing about twitter is you can bookmark an user's page so you don't have to join twitter.


----------



## Brenda61979

Snowing very lightly in cumming ga


----------



## krisjack

You guys are lucky. You get to see snow today. We here in Leesburg will see nothing but maybe rain if that today.


----------



## doenightmare

snarlinbear said:


> First few flakes starting to fall in old town Roswell.


 
That's a mile from me - howdy neighbor.

Looks like some more bands to ATL's NW moving quickly SE.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Ain't making it the ground in chatsworth yet


----------



## asdgirl

Lots of snowflakes just started falling here in College Park, GA, by the airport.


----------



## krisjack

I was in Roswell at the Monterrey Mexican Restaurant near the Kroger there Wednesday.We had to clean out a storage unit at Public Storage there. We saw some snow while we were loading the truck. It was pretty cool since its been awhile since we seen snow.


----------



## DDD

Oh boy.  This could get interesting.

Moisture is way far south and way ahead of schedule...

Are we headed towards model bust???

To late to guess now... gotta ride it out and see what old mother nature deals out.


----------



## Resica

NCHillbilly said:


> Nice toasty 1* when I left home an hour before daylight this morning. At least the wind isn't whipping this morning like it was yesterday morning with 0* air temp.



3 below here this morn, 10 degrees now. Calling for 4-6 or 6-8 tomorrow depending on who you listen to, then rain, then back in the icebox.


----------



## adavis

Big, occasional flurry here in Hiram. Humidity 36% temp 33.9!


----------



## Shane Dockery

just started a few flurries here in Lithia Springs, just off of Thornton Road.


----------



## lbzdually

It's starting to snow here in Chatsworth.


----------



## todd03blown

DDD said:


> Oh boy.  This could get interesting.
> 
> Moisture is way far south and way ahead of schedule...
> 
> Are we headed towards model bust???
> 
> To late to guess now... gotta ride it out and see what old mother nature deals out.



Thanks! Should be a very interesting ride


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> Oh boy.  This could get interesting.
> 
> Moisture is way far south and way ahead of schedule...
> 
> Are we headed towards model bust???
> 
> To late to guess now... gotta ride it out and see what old mother nature deals out.



Thaaaanks.

No seriously, thank you. You don't control nature, I just wish this had held off until after work.


----------



## malak05

DDD said:


> Oh boy.  This could get interesting.
> 
> Moisture is way far south and way ahead of schedule...
> 
> Are we headed towards model bust???
> 
> To late to guess now... gotta ride it out and see what old mother nature deals out.



This is what I'm interested in too... The actual large bands back in East Mississippi are not traveling due East and not cutting if temperatures do decline and we don't have a true WAA wind will that transition to frozen stuff???


----------



## topfuelgirl

34.9 in Yorkville dew point 10, humidity 32% and a few flurries.


----------



## blood on the ground

Maybe the wifey will get stuck at work again ......


----------



## chocolate dog

Snowing a little here in downtown Jasper.  Laying it down good up on Burnt Mountain Rd though.


----------



## jbird1

Last storm the mantra from paid mets was "Don't worry...this warm front coming from the South will scour out this cold air and you'll be all rain in a jiffy."  This time it's "the air in place is really, really dry.  It's going to take a long time for this air to saturate so by the time it does it will be warm enough to be mostly rain."


----------



## Resica

Finally posted a Winter Storm Watch for up here. 4-6 with a trace of ice, we'll see.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Comin down good here imby in chatsworth right now


----------



## panfried0419

It hasn't gotten out of the 20s in Gainesville in 48 hrs


----------



## GA DAWG

The moisture is here in NFCO


----------



## glue bunny

Light flurries In mcdonough.


----------



## krisjack

Hows Mcdonough traffic lol. Its always bad right around exit 224 on 75 lol.


----------



## topfuelgirl

Steady snow flurries in Yorkville sticking to the porch railing and deck.


----------



## malak05

Man rich Moisture back into Mississippi still if that can start filling in ohh boy...

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/WxMap.aspx


----------



## jbird1

The Weather Entertainment Channel just adjusted their Ice Map for N Ga. and repositioned right over the top of ground zero from the last storm.


----------



## GA DAWG

jbird1 said:


> The Weather Entertainment Channel just adjusted their Ice Map for N Ga. and repositioned right over the top of ground zero from the last storm.


Lots of work to be done up here. A man with a wood chipper could make a lot of money.


----------



## DDD

jbird1 said:


> The Weather Entertainment Channel just adjusted their Ice Map for N Ga. and repositioned right over the top of ground zero from the last storm.



Thats because the CAD is there now and moisture is falling into it way ahead of schedule and cooling it off...

This is going to be uncharted territory given the setup.


----------



## Nicodemus

42 is as high as it`s gotten down here today, and cloudy. Hard to believe it`s supposed to warm up as they say it will tomorrow.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> Thats because the CAD is there now and moisture is falling into it way ahead of schedule and cooling it off...
> 
> This is going to be uncharted territory given the setup.



You ready for the next thread to start Triple D? The way things are going, we will be there by this evening!!!


----------



## todd03blown

I saw on another weather board that someone mentioned the latest RAP model looked really juicy wet....Anyone have access to that and can share?


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Flurries newton county


----------



## jbird1

DDD said:


> Thats because the CAD is there now and moisture is falling into it way ahead of schedule and cooling it off...
> 
> This is going to be uncharted territory given the setup.



Yep...we went from 33 down to 31 as soon as the flurries started.


----------



## krisjack

Nicodemus said:


> 42 is as high as it`s gotten down here today, and cloudy. Hard to believe it`s supposed to warm up as they say it will tomorrow.



Yeah 40's today and 60's tomorrow seem to be unrealistic to me. I hope we get some snow here in Leesburg for a change.


----------



## PappyHoel

Just got home in Dawson County its snowing off / on .  Not really sticking to anything.


----------



## elfiii

From NOAA for PDK airport:



> Late Afternoon
> A slight chance of rain and sleet. Cloudy, with a high near 34. South wind around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.
> 
> Tonight
> A slight chance of rain, snow, and sleet before 11pm, then a chance of snow and sleet. Cloudy, with a low around 28. Southeast wind around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%. New snow and sleet accumulation of less than a half inch possible.
> 
> Saturday
> A chance of rain, snow, freezing rain, and sleet before 2pm, then a chance of rain. Cloudy, with a high near 50. Southeast wind around 10 mph, with gusts as high as 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%. New snow and sleet accumulation of less than a half inch possible.
> 
> Saturday Night
> Showers likely, mainly after 7pm. Cloudy, with a low around 46. South wind around 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%.



No bold statement here.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Dang i wished that huntsville line would creep east to us!


----------



## krisjack

wundermap is showing thunderstorm near Huntsville. I wonder if there experiencing thunder snow there now.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

DDD said:


> Thats because the CAD is there now and moisture is falling into it way ahead of schedule and cooling it off...
> 
> This is going to be uncharted territory given the setup.



Had you fooled too. Didn't you say it would be after midnight before snow fall?


----------



## GA DAWG

Glen is called for 56 tomorrow still.


----------



## nickel back

Well,I'm way south of ATL and it's sleeting.....Upson county


----------



## Priest

Snow and groupel in Marietta where due west, meets due west, meets due west.


----------



## topfuelgirl

Sleeting in Yorkville


----------



## krisjack

Looks like Scottsboro Alabama is getting dumped on pretty good.


----------



## Etoncathunter

got a very slight dusting on the porch here in Eton.


----------



## olered

Snow and sleet for a little bit in Acworth near Mars hill and stilesboro. Has slacked off now


----------



## Patriot44

We have a thin layer on hard surfaces here in Paulding.  Mostly sleet.


----------



## Paymaster

Nice sized flakes falling in Ephesus!


----------



## shakey gizzard

32.5 deg with light sleet! So much for 45 as a high!


----------



## nickel back

Well it stopped


----------



## doenightmare

Spitting purdy good in Roswell. May whiten up the grass.


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> Well it stopped


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


>



Yep it was a full blown blizzard


----------



## Paymaster

nickel back said:


> Well it stopped



Yep, here too.


----------



## jf950y

Starting to spit grapple in Bethlehem. I guess it's grapple it's in between sleet and snow.   Please no ICE


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

A few flakes in Leah Ga


----------



## smokey30725

coming down good up here in Flintstone. hope this is a mild preview for next week's system!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> Yep it was a full blown blizzard



snowing here now. deck is getting white. (cherokee co)


----------



## GA DAWG

Tell your beagles to love it up. This is all they gonna get!


----------



## smokey30725

GA DAWG said:


> Tell your beagles to love it up. This is all they gonna get!



Don't be a negative nancy....


----------



## ryork

Sleeting pretty good here now, driveway is white.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

ryork said:


> Sleeting pretty good here now, driveway is white.



Post some pics.


----------



## ButcherTony

I seen three (3) flakes at the old WalMart in Covington.
about 4:45


----------



## Matt.M

All the current bands look like they are going to go NE of Atlanta.  Dang.


----------



## smokey30725

Still coming down good in Flintstone. Been out playing with my daughter. Very powdery.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Post the pics


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Bet DDD head is spinning ...


----------



## smokey30725

Dang it. Never can get pics to post.


----------



## topfuelgirl

Snowing and freezing rain very steady and sticking in Yorkville. Traffic on highway 101 is crawling by.


----------



## huntinglady74

Migmack said:


> Bet DDD head is spinning ...



I bet it is toooo..LOL


----------



## toyota4x4h

Comin down good chatsworth now


----------



## GA DAWG

smokey30725 said:


> Dang it. Never can get pics to post.


Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## parisinthe20s

Snowing pretty good in Woodstock, slowing down a bit though


----------



## Jeff C.

Getting a little sleet finally near Hampton, just north of Griffin. Griffin looked to be getting it also, so made it as far south as Spalding Co.


----------



## todd03blown

Everything is white over here in Hickory Flat.  Temp has dropped 3 degrees in the last hour. Very pretty outside and the snow is still falling at a good clip.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Nothing yet in Cherokee County. The air is to dry for the snow to make it to the ground.


----------



## GA DAWG

JonathanG2013 said:


> Nothing yet in Cherokee County. The air is to dry for the snow to make it to the ground.


Hickory flat in post above yours is cherokee co.


----------



## todd03blown

GA DAWG said:


> Hickory flat in post above yours is cherokee co.



Yep . 575 is slick in cherokee county as well.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Now we have a light dusting in Canton.


----------



## JonathanG2013

JonathanG2013 said:


> Nothing yet in Cherokee County. The air is to dry for the snow to make it to the ground.



10 minutes before that it was not snowing. It is coming down good now.


----------



## parisinthe20s

I'm in Cherokee county and it snowed for a little while, now it looks like sleet though


----------



## toyota4x4h

Sounds like a little ice in this as well here. Still comin down good.


----------



## RinggoldGa

Got an inch in Ringgold. My youngest wanted to take his Gator out.


----------



## Etoncathunter

Getting a little here in Eton. The dogs are enjoying it.


----------



## smokey30725

Here's a terrible iPhone pic. Probably an inch plus.


----------



## jbird1

That's solid, Smokey!


----------



## Priest

Now...I could be reading this wrong...

The 21Z RAP is showing at 11Z Saturday through 18Z there to be cold enough air hanging around and a decent amount of preciptable moisture...the NAM has us solid below freezing, again with preciptable moisture...and the GFS has us solid in the freezer, but starved a bit more for moisture.

I'm trying to figure out why then everything else im seeing says we are warm by then with little to no chance for precip.... 

I've been following for years, but still trying to figure out how to read it all.


----------



## stuart smith

Snow/Sleet in Butts County.
34 degrees


----------



## Hornet22

I am sooooooo freakin frakin sick of this carp!!!!!!!!!!!! Rain, sleet, snow at da Cafe'356. I HATE cold, and this is insult to injury! You have got to be kiddin me, REALLY?! freakin frack. I just spun a C note on Meger Mil, if I hit enough #'s, I'll be Keebs' an Muds' an Omenhonkeys' an Nancys' naber next week. I HATE this carp. I think Imma goin to turn into a Liberl demokrat and buy in to that global warming stuff, least I won't have any more of this freakin frackin winter carp


----------



## smokey30725

jbird1 said:


> That's solid, Smokey!



It's really beautiful. I hear kids outside trying to sled, but it's not that kind of snow. Very fluffy. Hoping it hangs around a little longer.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Oh yeahhhh i see on the radar north bama is filling in with more!!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Just I predicted snow/sleet would be in the atl region by 8pm


----------



## ButcherTony

did you get any in your back hair?


----------



## PappyHoel

dusting of snow here in dawsonville area, snowing off and on.


----------



## GA DAWG

Bust.


----------



## smokey30725

Looks like we will be starting thread #4 tonight! NWS has snow in our forecast every day next week starting Tuesday.


----------



## PappyHoel

GA DAWG said:


> Bust.



Sorta not really it's pretty much what they forecast.  I bet we get an inch total before noon tomorrow?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

More flurries in csra


----------



## Resica

smokey30725 said:


> Looks like we will be starting thread #4 tonight! NWS has snow in our forecast every day next week starting Tuesday.



Nice!


----------



## GA DAWG

PappyHoel said:


> Sorta not really it's pretty much what they forecast.  I bet we get an inch total before noon tomorrow?


I meant a bust for those predicting nothin.


----------



## gunnurse

This is better pic of Ringgold, now.


----------



## shakey gizzard

GA DAWG said:


> I meant a bust for those predicting nothin.



Wonder if it makes it to 41 by noon?


----------



## panfried0419

We got a dusting in Pendergrass!!!!


----------



## WOODIE13

Cold as hades here, freezing rain and ice is supposed to start here later on tonight.

Watch for flooding down that way.


----------



## GA DAWG

shakey gizzard said:


> Wonder if it makes it to 41 by noon?


I hope so but hey. They have been wrong all week. So it may not.


----------



## RinggoldGa

Love to know when DDD thinks we switch over to pure rain.


----------



## mewabbithunter

Snow just started in Gillsville


----------



## PappyHoel

I think it's pretty much over here.  I've got the scanner on and they said there's a lot of snow on the road in north dawson cty.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Snow on the ground in hall


----------



## deerslayer357

Snow flurries in Oglethorpe county, north of lexington ga


----------



## turkeyhunter835

PappyHoel said:


> I think it's pretty much over here.  I've got the scanner on and they said there's a lot of snow on the road in north dawson cty.



Ya I work in Forsyth and when I left it was all over hwy 20


----------



## smokey30725

Almost time for DDD to start another thread!


----------



## GA DAWG

Forsyth co police are urging folks to stay off rds at all costs. Wrecks happening. They say black ice is everywhere.


----------



## PappyHoel

GA DAWG said:


> Forsyth co police are urging folks to stay off rds at all costs. Wrecks happening. They say black ice is everywhere.



Yeah I've heard 3 different people off the road on 136 and 138.  They keep going in the ditch over there.


----------



## JonathanG2013

For those saying the snow is over. Go check at the radar at what is headed toward us from Alabama.


----------



## GA DAWG

That in bama is freezing rain or sleet aint it?


----------



## malak05

GA DAWG said:


> That in bama is freezing rain or sleet aint it?



Yep nice round of freezing rain apparently


----------



## todd03blown

GA DAWG said:


> Forsyth co police are urging folks to stay off rds at all costs. Wrecks happening. They say black ice is everywhere.


Same here in Cherokee. Seems as if everything is a sheet of ice.


----------



## todd03blown

malak05 said:


> Yep nice round of freezing rain apparently


Yep...


----------



## panfried0419

PappyHoel said:


> Yeah I've heard 3 different people off the road on 136 and 138.  They keep going in the ditch over there.



Kelly Bridge, Hwy 9s, Banister, slick!!!


----------



## PappyHoel

Another 10-50 behind the outlet mall.  People need to get off the road.


----------



## PappyHoel

Salt trucks deployed out to 183, 20 Mph speed limit.  Lots of Ice patches being reported.


----------



## rolltidega

Here is the massive pile up of snow I got here in Hiram.


----------



## Lukikus2

Pic from tonight thought I would share. And btw. The big dipper is still pouring out right above the NE.


----------



## PappyHoel

rolltidega said:


> Here is the massive pile up of snow I got here in Hiram.



Y'all gonna break out the sleds?


----------



## rolltidega

PappyHoel said:


> Y'all gonna break out the sleds?



I did not buy a sled.  I am so ashamed...


----------



## Da Possum

We gotz some snow up here


----------



## shakey gizzard

rolltidega said:


> I did not buy a sled.  I am so ashamed...



Ive got several for sale at 50 bucks a piece!


----------



## DDD

About to crank up #4... what a week we have coming up after this slicky mess that seems to be coming out of Alabama...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

DDD said:


> About to crank up #4... what a week we have coming up after this slicky mess that seems to be coming out of Alabama...


Go ahead , and I will close this one.


----------

